# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:33)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Jan 2018 às 10:10)

Bom dia, minima de 3,3ºC por agora estão 6,2ºC e céu nublado com algum nevoeiro á mistura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia, e bom ano a todos. Por aqui o 1º dia do ano acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, e bem fresco.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Jan 2018 às 11:31)

Sú á parte, 2017 foi mesmo péssimo, acabei o ano só com 350mm, a média é de 768mm para estas zonas.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2018 às 12:20)

Aqui o 2017 terminou com *304mm* nunca tinha visto um ano assim tão seco. 

Novo Ano novos valores e esperemos que bem melhores 

Mínima de 5,5ºC

Agora céu nublado com boas abertas e 14,9ºC com vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

*Boa tarde a todos e Feliz Ano Novo! *
Começou a chover agora. Aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2018 às 15:39)

Boa tarde a todos, céu bastante nublado e dia ameno.
Pressão atmosférica ultrapassou os *1037 hPa* hoje, muita estabilidade para um início do ano, o que é bastante comum. 

Bom ano a todos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2018 às 17:46)

Depois do nevoeiro, que ainda permaneceu forte até ao almoço, a tarde o céu começou a "abrir".


----------



## AndréGM22 (1 Jan 2018 às 18:49)

Passagem de Ano por Santa Cruz com o tempo húmido do costume durante todo o fim-de-semana mas chuva só no domingo de manhã e sol agradável quando surgia em regime de abertas!

Um bom ano para todos!!


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

7.7ºC

*Feliz 2018 a todos *


----------



## Teya (2 Jan 2018 às 01:14)

Boa noite e feliz 2018 a todos.
Céu com nuvens e uma lua espetacular, temperatura 9,3ºC.


----------



## RStorm (2 Jan 2018 às 09:12)

*Bom dia e um Feliz Ano Novo para todos, *desejo que 2018 seja um ano de muita paz, saúde e amor para todos nós e que tenhamos mais e melhores eventos meteorológicos em relação ao ano passado  
O 1º dia do ano começou com céu limpo e minima de *9,8ºC, *ao longo da tarde o céu começou a nublar-se e máxima foi de *15,1ºC*.
Hoje começamos o dia com céu pouco nublado e uma minima de *11,3ºC*.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Jan 2018 às 09:25)

Feliz 2018 para todos, vamos deixar as mágoas e as tristezas de 2017 para trás, pois o ano de 2017 foi um ano muito mau em tudo, pelo menos para mim foi muito mau, e para o país também foi, espero que este ano de 2018 seja melhor e rezamos para que não seja um Ano semelhante ao de 2017.

Feliz ano novo!


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Jan 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia amigos,

Votos de um excelente 2018, com tudo aquilo que pretendem a realizar-se, para vós e respectivas famílias e amigos.

Neste momento por cá estmos com 10,6ºC, o céu está limpo com nuvens ornarmentais


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 10:41)

Bom dia amigos 
Em Cernache , em viagem até o sul 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 15,0°C
Só apanhei chuva até Albergaria .
Bom ano a todos!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2018 às 10:43)

Boas,

Interessante a previsão para Sábado, embora possam surgir alguns acertos, neste momento prevê mínima de 6ºC e máxima de 10ºC com chuva e vento.
Sexta-feira regressa a chuva, venha ela.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 12:05)

Boas,em Fátima (a caminho do sul fiz paragem )...
Céu nublado, mas com abertas 
14°C , segundo o sensor do meu carro 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Jan 2018 às 13:19)

Boas, após uma manhã com algum sol, o céu ficou muito nublado.
Sigo neste momento com *15,8ºC *e 78% HR.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

Boas,
Fátima, Altar do Mundo 
Céu nublado , por vezes o sol espreita 
14°C












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2018 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,
De volta à Cova da Piedade, o dia segue com céu encoberto e temperatura nos 16,6ºC
O acumulado do mês de Dezembro ficou-se pelos *43,0mm *que não sendo mau de todo, é manifestamente muito pouco.


----------



## RStorm (2 Jan 2018 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde
Máxima - *16,0ºC*
Minima - *11,3ºC *
O céu permanece nublado, sigo com *15,6ºC* e 79% HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2018 às 17:55)

Hoje foi mais um dia de nevoeiro, que permanece uaté ao almoço, e o resto do dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade.
Em relação aos últimos dias, já se nota a diferença de temperaturas, principalmente da mínima, pois hoje ás 6:10, já se sentia muito frio.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2018 às 19:25)

maxima: *16.7ºC*
minima: *3.8ºC*
actual: *14.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2018 às 19:28)

Mais um dia triste sem historia, céu sempre com palha e temperatura máxima de *17,4ºC* com mínima de *5,7ºC*

Agora ainda *15,3ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

Dia calmo, *16,6ºC* de máxima e pressão ainda alta. 

Os registos da mínima no Auriol do mês passado deram uma média de *6,2ºC* para Belas


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 22:25)

por aqui cai aquela chuvinha irritante tipo spray, que molha tudo. As beiras correm bem e está nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2018 às 23:29)

Cai morrinha.
Nevoeiro a entrar por cá.


----------



## Zulo (3 Jan 2018 às 01:32)

Boa noite. Morrinha já há pelo menos hora e meia no Jamor. Chão molhado, já não é mau...


----------



## Candy (3 Jan 2018 às 02:36)

Boas,

Apenas para deixar o registo de que em Peniche está a chuviscar há já bastante tempo. 
Bastantes poças de água na rua.


----------



## Cesar (3 Jan 2018 às 02:46)

Aqui continua o nevoeiro e chuva também.


----------



## Teya (3 Jan 2018 às 03:07)

Boa noite, começou alguma chuva miudinha pelas 23horas e vai-se mantendo. A chuva sempre se confirma para amanhã, apesar de pouca, e para 6ª feira parece que vamos ter uma boa rega! 
Temperatura actual 14,2ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Jan 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia, por asqui estão 13,2ºC e céu nublado, sexta será um belo dia de chuva.


----------



## cepp1 (3 Jan 2018 às 09:37)

Vai chovendo fraco mas persistente em Leiria


----------



## srr (3 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

Aqui está uma especie de Bruma : 

Posso chama lhe uma "áurea de humidade",  nem chove nem faz nevoeiro  - haverá um termo para isso ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 10:26)

Bom dia a todos. Chuva fraca e persistente. Nevoeiro cerrado e humidade muito elevada.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Jan 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

Manhã com algum chuvisco, ora sim ora não, ora não ora sim, de vez em quando.
Temperatura de 15,1ºC


----------



## cepp1 (3 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Continua certinha a chuva é fraca mas não parA


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2018 às 11:53)

Bom dia,
Ontem ao final da noite, ainda chegou a morrinhar um pouco por aqui embora não tenha registado qualquer acumulação.
O dia segue calmo e enfadonho com céu encoberto e algumas abertas esporádicas. O vento sopra fraco de Oeste.
Condições actuais:

16,9ºC
84% h.r
1036 hpa


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

Aqui mais um dia de palha sem sol sem chuva enfim um tédio total não podia ter começado pior este Ano, venha rápido a Sexta. 

Mínima de 12,2ºC

Agora estão uns muito amenos 17,0ºC


----------



## undersnite (3 Jan 2018 às 12:25)

miguel disse:


> Aqui mais um dia de palha sem sol sem chuva enfim um tédio total não podia ter começado pior este Ano, venha rápido a Sexta.


Subscrevo e assino por baixo...
Mínima de 12.9ºC, com actuais 14.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2018 às 12:46)

Bom dia/tarde!
Vai caindo uma morrinha por aqui. O chão já está bem molhado.


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2018 às 12:47)

Chuvisca em Belém.


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

Aqui chuviscou e parou. O céu apresenta-se muito escuro a Oeste.
16,1ºC e humidade a manter-se alta (87%).


----------



## cepp1 (3 Jan 2018 às 13:38)

A todos o velho do restelo, chuva sem parar em Leiria. Não para


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 13:49)

cepp1 disse:


> A todos o velho do restelo, chuva sem parar em Leiria. Não para


Pois não pára não. E até tem aumentado um pouco de intensidade, já não é aquela chuvinha molha parvos. O nevoeiro continua cerrado...


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2018 às 15:54)

chuviscos fracos aqui, vá la nem esperava um pingo aqui para hoje

17.0ºC e 90% humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2018 às 17:01)

Hoje foi mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro, o resto do dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros fracos, que ainda persistem.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2018 às 17:07)

Boas,

Alguma morrinha por aqui.

Segundo a minha mãe, choveu fraco o dia inteiro em Mafra e com nevoeiro cerrado em algumas zonas da parte da manhã, como por exemplo na Carapinheira. 
Carapinheira tem cota máxima quase 300 mts, ronda ali os 290 mts, que por acaso coincide com a zona mais alta da Tapada de Mafra. O nevoeiro/tempo húmido por aquela zona em dias de nebulosidade baixa é quase sempre garatindo.


----------



## srr (3 Jan 2018 às 17:13)

Por aqui a Morrinha já soma uns impressionantes 0,60 mm.

Mas estamos a Precisar é urgentemente 60mm dia sim dia não - *Para ver se o rio Tejo tem caudal , pelo menos para DISFARÇAR a brutal Poluição*.


----------



## RStorm (3 Jan 2018 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde
Mínima - *14,7ºC*
Máxima - *16,9ºC *
O dia de hoje foi de céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas e nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã. De vez em quando caiem uns chuviscos dispersos, mas nem chegam a molhar o chão. 
Sigo agora com *16,6ºC *e 88% HR.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2018 às 17:56)

está me a surpreender pela positiva hoje, passou 2h e continua a chuviscar, não esperava nada


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2018 às 18:34)

Boas,

Dia marcado por alguns episódios de morrinha e abertas esporádicas como neste preciso momento.
15,8ºC actuais e humidade nos 85% com vento fraco de Sudoeste. Máxima ficou-se pelos *16,9ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2018 às 21:06)

Morrinha praticamente o dia todo, bom para molhar tudo. *2,8 mm* acumulados 

Mínima de *13,3ºC *

Que venha a chuva do fim de semana!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Jan 2018 às 22:44)

Boa noite, hoje durante a tarde ainda chuviscou e acumulou 0,2mm.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

máxima: *17.4ºC *(+0.7ºC)
minima: *12.8ºC *(*+9.0ºC*)
acumulado: *1mm*
actual: *14.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2018 às 00:13)

0.0mm nada de novo era o previsto ate sexta...

Estão uns escaldantes 15,6ºC


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2018 às 00:42)

morrinha tambem em Alenquer, tempo bastante abafado o dia todo..14ºC mesmo a esta hora


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Jan 2018 às 09:24)

Bom dia, por aqui têm estado a morrinhar e já acumulou 0.4mm e estão 14.1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2018 às 09:36)

Boas,

Ontem: *0,5 mm*
Hoje: *0,5 mm*

Amanhã sim, vamos ver chuva a sério.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Jan 2018 às 10:09)

Uau está a chover mais do que eu pensava, já vou com 1.4mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2018 às 10:25)

Aqui também vai chovendo qualquer coisa.
*1,8 mm*.

Imagem de radar, chuva fraca em muitos pontos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 10:33)

Por aqui voltam os chuviscos. O nevoeiro mantém-se...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2018 às 10:41)

No Sábado de manhã era bem capaz de ir ao topo da serra de Sintra, claro que não espero nada de extraordinário, mas nestas situações tenho sempre curiosidade de la ir  espreitar. Os aguaceiros pos-frontais originam sempre quedas brutais de temperatura.
No ano passado andava por la com 4ºC e sem chuva, saí de lá caiu um aguaceiro monumental, mau _timing. _Bastou olhar para a serra e ela a  desaparecer, devido à precipitação. Encontrava-me na Malveira da serra e cai um aguaceiro forte com sleet , o carro registava 5ºC e estamos a falar apenas à cota 120 mts.
O Gfs dá precipitação para cá de manhã(Sábado), já o ECMWF não dá nada.


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

A morrinha que tem caído desde as 8h, rendeu até agora os primeiros *0,3mm* do ano, pode ser que aos poucos venha a acumular mais qualquer coisa ainda hoje.
Destaque também para a humidade, que nestes últimos dias ainda não baixou dos 80%, excelente para não deixar secar os solos.

Condições:

15,5ºC
91%h.r
Vento 12,2km/h SW
1031hPa


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a morrinha continua, esta noite a espaços ainda choveu bem mas por agora é chuvisco.
A temperatura actual é de 16,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2018 às 11:03)

O acumulado estacionou nos *2 mm*


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2018 às 15:05)

choviscar  em Alenquer, 17ºC


----------



## Geopower (4 Jan 2018 às 15:25)

Inicio de manhã com chuviscos em Glória do Ribatejo. 
Neste momento céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de W/SW. 17ºC. 1023hPa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2018 às 15:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> No Sábado de manhã era bem capaz de ir ao topo da serra de Sintra, claro que não espero nada de extraordinário, mas nestas situações tenho sempre curiosidade de la ir  espreitar. Os aguaceiros pos-frontais originam sempre quedas brutais de temperatura.
> No ano passado andava por la com 4ºC e sem chuva, saí de lá caiu um aguaceiro monumental, mau _timing. _Bastou olhar para a serra e ela a  desaparecer, devido à precipitação. Encontrava-me na Malveira da serra e cai um aguaceiro forte com sleet , o carro registava 5ºC e estamos a falar apenas à cota 120 mts.
> O Gfs dá precipitação para cá de manhã(Sábado), já o ECMWF não dá nada.



Também está nos meus planos ir à serra, mas só à tarde. O GFS das 6h dá cota de neve de 500 a 450m  por volta das 15h/18h, com precipitação significativa para Sintra ( 0,8 + 1,3mm) do ponto de vista de haver alguma água/neve misturada.
O vento associado à temperatura àquela  altitude também deve dar um windchill engraçado...


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jan 2018 às 17:01)

Boa Tarde e Bom ano aqui a todos no Fórum.
Por aqui a mínima foi de 13.4 por agora 15.5 praticamente ainda não choveu nada hoje.


----------



## Teya (4 Jan 2018 às 17:22)

Boa tarde a todos, tem sido uma semana sempre com chuva miudinha mas tem caído todos os dias. Hoje não tem sido excepção, mas aguardo ansiosa pelo dilúvio de amanhã 
As temperaturas é que ainda estão em modo primavera/outono e a actual está nos 15,1ºC


----------



## RStorm (4 Jan 2018 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde
Mínima - *15,8ºC *
Máxima - *17,6ºC *
Dia igual ao de ontem, céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos. 
Sigo neste momento com *16,6ºC, *78% HR e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:10)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade, pois apenas caiu uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:28)

minima: *12.5ºC *(-0.3ºC)
maxima: *17.7ºC *(+0.3ºC)
acumulado: *2mm*
actual: *14.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2018 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Também está nos meus planos ir à serra, mas só à tarde. O GFS das 6h dá cota de neve de 500 a 450m  por volta das 15h/18h, com precipitação significativa para Sintra ( 0,8 + 1,3mm) do ponto de vista de haver alguma água/neve misturada.
> O vento associado à temperatura àquela  altitude também deve dar um windchill engraçado...



É uma pena o acesso ao Monge não ser muito bom de carro, aqueles 491 metros,é uma altitude porreira.
Há sempre a hipotese de saltar a vedação junto a santa Eufémia e entra-se de forma ilegal no parque da pena e espreita-se a Cruz Alta. (Eu não disse isto)


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Jan 2018 às 19:20)

Se alguém tiver curiosidade de saber de onde vem tanta ferrugem na zona Oeste deixo um video exemplificativo dos motivos, a quantidade de humidade que sobe aquelas arribas no inverno é impressionante!! 


Por Lisboa hoje o dia não teve grande coisa para contar, veremos o que o dia de amanhã nos reserva!!


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2018 às 21:40)

Boas, um bom ano para todos!
Os últimos dias têm sido de muita humidade, alguma chuva miudinha, mas amenos... se chovesse mais...
Máxima de 19,3ºC e mínima de 14ºC, sigo com 15,2ºC, 78% de HR e pressão atmosférica de 1023.7 mb


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 22:56)

Boa noite a todos. Aqui não chove mas o vento até assobia!

Edit: Mas que ventania!!! Até os meus cães estão assustados!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> É uma pena o acesso ao Monge não ser muito bom de carro, aqueles 491 metros,é uma altitude porreira.
> Há sempre a hipotese de saltar a vedação junto a santa Eufémia e entra-se de forma ilegal no parque da pena e espreita-se a Cruz Alta. (Eu não disse isto)



Eu até nem sabia dessa hipótese...  , nem me lembro de como saí tantas vezes de lá à noite, no verão...
No cimo da subida da estrada nas Pedras Irmãs, há um trilho de floresta bastante curto que leva aos cimos da Urquinha (497m, terceiro ponto mais alto da serra).

*15,0ºC* neste momento aqui pela Póvoa (máximas de 19,1ºC e 17,5ºC).

Vento fraco a intensificar-se.


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Jan 2018 às 23:37)

Já lá tenho chegado a pé desde as Pedras Irmãs ou de mais perto subindo também a pé o trilho BTT 'Kamikaze'. De carro desde perto das Pedras Irmãs ou do cruzamento dos Capuchos num VW Golf e num velho mercedes 250 td de '93 também se faz mais ou menos, com certo cuidado  Mas é a pé que gosto de lá chegar, à Clareira dos Druidas, e ao 'tholos' que uns selvagens vandalizaram, ali memso ao lado do marco geodésico de 1ª categoria... pode ser que se tenha sorte aí. Prefiro porém a Peninha e os seus largos horizontes mas aconselho a levar âncora!


----------



## Jopiro (5 Jan 2018 às 02:20)

Boa noite e bom ano 2018 para todos sem ciclones nem anti-ciclones.
Estranhamente a esta hora a temperatura em Lisboa-Lumiar está a subir, para depois talvez começar a descer como indicam as previsões.  Á meia noite estavam 13º agora estão 15º (temperatura de primavera) e o vento sopra de S-SW fraco. Hoje, a espaços chuviscou e a humidade tem estado muito alta. Espero que o clima se recomponha desta estranha anomalia e que o ano hidrológico nacional consiga repôr as albufeiras.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Jan 2018 às 06:37)

Bom dia!
Bastante chuva puxada a vento.. 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (5 Jan 2018 às 07:39)

Primeira grande carga de agua no Jamor. Forte,puxada a vento..

Já acalmou mas ainda vai chovendo.Não tenho hipótese de meter a foto agora...


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia, chove torrencialmente pelo montijo Céu avermelhado


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia.
And so it begins... Chuva forte pela Quinta do Conde, que começou há uns 5 minutos. Como já referiram, o amanhecer foi marcado por um "céu cor de rosa", segundo a minha pirralha de 5 anos...
O penico ainda não atualizou, mas o primeiro mm já lá deve morar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia,

Valente molha apanhei ao sair de casa e foi só atravessar a rua até ao carro...

De momento em Cascais chove fraco, vento fraco e não se sente frio.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2018 às 08:27)

Bom dia, por volta das 7h30 caiu uma grande carga em Alenquer..bastante forte mesmo, agora vai chovendo fraco..estão 14ºc...diria que esta algo abafado, não frio


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2018 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

Começou o evento aqui, chove certinho, está de noite, espero logo* á tarde dizer que já cheguei aos 20mm.*


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 08:40)

Por agora está tudo mais calmo, sigo com chuva fraca e *15,1ºC. *


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

3 aguaceiros fortes matinais que até agora deixaram *2,7mm*. 
De momento, vai chuviscando com vento fraco, 13,9ºC e grande tombo na pressão desde ontem com 1014hPa.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Jan 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia, por aqui também já chove, espero que acumule bem.


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2018 às 09:01)

E pronto o que parecia ser pelo menos uma manha de chuva, esfumou se.

De momento só uns chuvisco.

Será possível que não teremos nunca mais, pelo menos 6 horas de chuva consistentes e seguidas ??


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 09:14)

srr disse:


> E pronto o que parecia ser pelo menos uma manha de chuva, esfumou se.
> 
> De momento só uns chuvisco.
> 
> Será possível que não teremos nunca mais, pelo menos 6 horas de chuva consistentes e seguidas ??



Calma que ainda vem lá mais,


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Jan 2018 às 09:20)

Uau apenas 1mm até agora.


----------



## cepp1 (5 Jan 2018 às 09:33)

Muita chuva pir Leiria, mais um belo evento deste inverno


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2018 às 09:39)

Norte de Alenquer: Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Hoje chove a sério e a temperatura também já desce
Estamos com 11,1ºC e uma PA de 1011 hPa
Fica aqui uma imgem de satélite onde se pode ver a massa de ar frio que nos vai afectar


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 10:08)

Chove bem agora por aqui. *0,6mm*


----------



## cepp1 (5 Jan 2018 às 10:16)

Chuva torrencial em Leiria!!!


----------



## Geopower (5 Jan 2018 às 10:16)

Chove moderado en Glória do Ribatejo. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto. 13°C.


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2018 às 10:24)

Chove fraco por Abrantes - Acumulado as 10h00 - 7,00 mm.


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

Chove moderado por aqui. Vento fraco. 10,9 °C. HR 95%.


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

Uau aqui tá tudo inundado......
Brincadeira, tirando uns minutos de chuva intensa pouco depois das 7 só cairam uns fracos pingos. Mini flop ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia a todos. Continua a chover bem aqui... que continue! Nota-se mais frio...

Edit: Chuva moderada a forte


----------



## marcoguarda (5 Jan 2018 às 10:35)

Muita chuva aqui na Burinhosa! 11º e as estradas estão bem alagadas!


----------



## cepp1 (5 Jan 2018 às 10:38)

Isto hoje de flop não tem nada, chuva forte e muito forte desde as 6h.
Se continuar assim pode haver estragos


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 10:41)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## cepp1 (5 Jan 2018 às 10:41)

Isto hoje de flop não tem nada, chuva forte e muito forte desde as 6h.
Se continuar assim pode haver estragos


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 10:43)

Chove, nem forte nem moderado nem fraco só chove  a linha antes da frente foi generosa vou com um acumulado de *8,2mm
*
Temperatura de *14,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2018 às 10:46)

por aqui igual, ali pouco depois das 8h teve um momento curto mas mais forte, desde então tem estado sempre uma chuva em geral fraca mas persistente, neste momento já passou a  moderado porque está a chegar a parte interessante, siga acumular


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2018 às 10:54)

Cai aqui agora uma monumental carga d'água


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

chove com mais intensidade agora  mas nada de extraordinário


----------



## WMeteo (5 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Dia amanheceu com chuva, intercalando entre períodos por vezes mais intensos e outros de forma fraca, como ocorre neste momento. A chuva tem vindo sempre a cair. 

Precipitação Acumulada até ao momento: *12,19 mm*. 

Vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 11:12)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## marcoguarda (5 Jan 2018 às 11:16)

Por aqui já parou! Mas está bem fresco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 11:28)

marcoguarda disse:


> Por aqui já parou! Mas está bem fresco.


Aqui continua a cair bem!


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

Sigo nos *10,0mm* e chove fraco 

*13,7ºC*


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 11:40)

Continua a chover bem


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2018 às 11:48)

11.5mm e a contar. Chuva moderada agora.


----------



## marcoguarda (5 Jan 2018 às 11:56)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade por aqui. Sabe tão bem trabalhar com vista lá para fora nestes dias 
Odeio frio, mas da chuva não me queixo!


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2018 às 11:56)

Muita chuva no concelho de Alenquer, tem caído bem, moderada a forte, mas sem parar


----------



## AMFC (5 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

Melhorou por aqui, chuva certinha, agora um pouco mais moderada. Está um dia fantástico


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

Soma 10mm as 12h00  - "Nada mau."


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2018 às 12:30)

Depois de uma forte chuvada, o céu aclarou e chove fraco agora. Já vai nos 18.6mm... Nada mau.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Bom dia!
Tem chovido fraco a moderado mas nada de mais. Até estou um bocado desiludido, esperava mais chuva. 
*8,5 mm *acumulados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 12:40)

Aqui ainda não parou de chover. Continua a chover bem. Está a começar a ficar nevoeiro e já se sente bem o frio...


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

Que belo dia de inverno chuva ora moderada ora forte desde madrugada com algumas pausas.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

Assim da gosto! Uma frente que dura horas a mais de 1 ano que não tenho uma destas  acumulados ate agora *14,4mm* e chove moderado

13,3℃


----------



## Zulo (5 Jan 2018 às 13:17)

miguel disse:


> Assim da gosto! Uma frente que dura horas a mais de 1 ano que não tenho uma destas  acumulados ate agora *14,4mm* e chove moderado
> 
> 13,3℃


Portanto não tarda passa o acumulado de Junho até Outubro por aí.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 13:21)

*8mm* até ao momento. A desiludir um pouco, face ao previsto para esta hora. É a vida nem sempre se tem sorte .


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 13:24)

Após uma pequena pausa, volta a chover novamente e o céu está bastante escuro a O/NO. O vento já rodou para a noroeste, mas no entanto ainda não se sente frio, sigo com *15,0ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2018 às 13:27)

chuva persistente continua, sigo com chuva fraca, sinceramente pensei que a frente deixasse chuva mais fort, no máximo deu um moderado bom
13.1ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

Zulo disse:


> Portanto não tarda passa o acumulado de Junho até Outubro por aí.



Passa o acumulado de uma boa manhã de chuva nada mais que isso, isto é uma gota no oceano para a falta de chuva que esta e outras zonas apresentam.


----------



## WMeteo (5 Jan 2018 às 13:31)

Chuva fraca .

Precipitação acumulada (até ao momento): *15,24 mm*. 

Temperatura actual: *11,5ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

Tomar ja conta com 15.mm e a temperatura minima 10.9 °C (12:33 UTC). Vamos ver quando chegar o frio como ficam as coisas.


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

Chove forte  Que belo dia de inverno, só falta a trovoada


----------



## bmelo (5 Jan 2018 às 13:44)




----------



## lm1960 (5 Jan 2018 às 13:46)

Boas,

Manha de chuva fraca que terminou agora com um aguaceiro bem forte.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 13:47)

Chuva forte agora. 13,3ºC e o vento a rodar para Noroeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 13:52)

Chove moderado já há algum tempo. Temperatura a baixar.
*11,3 mm*


----------



## fhff (5 Jan 2018 às 14:01)

Acumulei 15 mm nas últimas 24 horas (das 14H00 às 14H00), em Sintra.


----------



## Sandie (5 Jan 2018 às 14:05)

Por aqui basicamente igual ao que vem sendo reportado: chuva mais ou menos contínua, umas vezes fraca, outras moderada. É MUITO BOM !! Um verdadeiro dia de Inverno .... maravilha ...


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2018 às 14:19)

Boas!

Desde manhã que chove aqui em Santo Estêvão! A chuva sem nunca ser muito intensa tem sido constante!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 14:20)

Chuva a acalmar.
*12,3 mm* por aqui. Já é bem bom!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 14:23)

Continua a chover bem sem parar... que belo acumulado nesta área!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2018 às 14:25)

Já passou os 20mm e continua a chuva. A temperatura está no mínimo do dia.


----------



## Geopower (5 Jan 2018 às 14:25)

Pelo Ribatejo chuva constante fraca a moderada ao longo de toda a manhã. Neste momento chuva moderada. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto. Já se nota arrefecimento do ar. 11ºC.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 14:29)

Atingidos os *10,2mm*. A frente deve estar prestes a despedir-se da margem sul.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2018 às 14:29)

bmelo disse:


>



não há muito para tirar fotos, desde que o dia acordou o céu tem estado sempre encoberto sem nenhum aspecto diferente


entretanto por aqui volta chuva moderada 
12.7ºC a descer lentamente ainda


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

A passagem da frente fria a começar a sentir-se com a temperatura a descer. Neste momento chove moderado a forte. 8,5 °C. HR 95%.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 14:44)

Na Sic noticias falam em fim de semana de muita chuva, ventos fortes e neve acima dos 1500m... Palavras para que é o jornalismo e desinformação que temos. 

Entretanto aqui vai chovendo bem e sigo com 16,2mm


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 14:45)

Bem verdade, 12,8ºC por aqui e já tenho o quarto gelado.
Continua a chover fraco.


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 14:49)

Chove fraco. Já se nota o arrefecimento, a temperatura segue nos *14,2ºC *e o vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 15:13)

Acumulados até agora *17,0mm 
*
Temperatura nos 13,2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2018 às 15:14)

Boa tarde.
Por cá sigo com 12.3°c, mínima do dia, e 95%HR. 
O acumulado segue nos 17.2 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2018 às 15:14)

acumulado *12.6mm*
vai caindo uns pingos fracos, *11.9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 15:19)

O acumulado segue nos* 12,6 mm* por aqui também. Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## WMeteo (5 Jan 2018 às 15:41)

Neste momento não chove. É possível verificar o arrefecimento do ar. 

Precipitação acumulada: *16,26 mm*.

Temperatura actual: *11,5ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jan 2018 às 16:07)

Já se sente bem o arrefecimento do ar, ainda vai chuvendo! Acumulado de 11,68mm. Pressão em descida ,1010,2 mb. Temperatura de 11,2ºC!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2018 às 16:24)

25mm e ainda a chover. Temperatura em queda. 11.9°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

Boa tarde!
Vai chovendo fraco. O acumulado segue nos *13,9 mm* e estão *11,3ºC*. Os vidros estão embaciados.


----------



## cepp1 (5 Jan 2018 às 16:40)

miguel disse:


> Acumulados até agora *17,0mm
> *
> Temperatura nos 13,2ºC



Parece que finalmente Setúbal não foi esquecida!!!


----------



## Teya (5 Jan 2018 às 16:51)

Boa chuvinha temos tido e continua, já a temperatura começa a descer e sente-se bem a diferença. 12,2ºC em descida


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2018 às 16:52)

a chuva da frente já parou, acumulado de *13.3mm* com temperatura *10.9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 17:10)

Continua a chover sem parar desde as 11h, umas vezes fraca outras moderada.
*12,6mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2018 às 17:14)

Por cá sigo com 20.6 mm e 11.5°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 17:42)

Continua a chover fraco sem interrupções, tem sido assim a tarde toda.


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2018 às 17:44)

Por aqui parou a chuva. Existe algum vento o que penso que não é bom pois não permite descer tanto a temperatura. 8,0 °C. HR 95%>


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2018 às 17:48)

Agora já só pinga e vai arrefecendo. Talvez não seja contabilidade final, mas o dia já vai com 28.1mm... Melhor que o esperado. Dia perfeito para gozar uma folga e por as séries em dia...


----------



## Kaparoger88 (5 Jan 2018 às 17:49)

Olá pessoal, primeira publicação!! 
Sou de uma povoação situada a 11 km de Coimbra. Neste momento, por aqui, céu nublado e 6º de temperatura


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 17:51)

Kaparoger88 disse:


> Olá pessoal, primeira publicação!!
> Sou de uma povoação situada a 11 km de Coimbra. Neste momento, por aqui, céu nublado e 6º de temperatura


Bem vindo! Altitude daí? Interessante temperatura!


----------



## Kaparoger88 (5 Jan 2018 às 17:58)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem vindo! Altitude daí? Interessante temperatura!


Obrigado  Altitude indicada no google são 535 mts, mas há quem diga que se situa entre os 480/500.
Em  Fevereiro de 2016 carregou bastante neve por aqui


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 18:03)

Kaparoger88 disse:


> Obrigado  Altitude indicada no google são 535 mts, mas há quem diga que se situa entre os 480/500.
> Em  Fevereiro de 2016 carregou bastante neve por aqui




Bem vindo Kaparoger88!


----------



## Kaparoger88 (5 Jan 2018 às 18:05)

joselamego disse:


> Bem vindo Kaparoger88!


Obrigado José


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2018 às 18:10)

Hoje sim, foi um dia chuva, como antigamente, ou melhor como já não se via há algum tempo.
Aguaceiros moderados a fortes durante toda a manhã, e alguns aguaceiros fracos durante o inicio da tarde.
O acumulado deve rondar os 20 mm.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 18:53)

Aqui o dia de chuva a antiga deu 19,8mm, agora em pós frontal já não espero grande coisa 

11,1℃


----------



## RStorm (5 Jan 2018 às 18:57)

Kaparoger88 disse:


> Olá pessoal, primeira publicação!!
> Sou de uma povoação situada a 11 km de Coimbra. Neste momento, por aqui, céu nublado e 6º de temperatura


Bem Vindo    Que nos tragas bons registos, boa sorte


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2018 às 18:59)

Aqui pelas lezírias a chuva parou por volta da 16h e desde aí nota-se bem a entrada do ar mais frio!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2018 às 19:05)

Kaparoger88 disse:


> Obrigado  Altitude indicada no google são 535 mts, mas há quem diga que se situa entre os 480/500.
> Em  Fevereiro de 2016 carregou bastante neve por aqui



Bem-vindo ao fórum! 

Segundo a carta militar da região, o vértice geodésico "ROXO" está a 510 metros de altitude


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

Realmente este foi um daqueles dias à Antiga, mais uns destes assim e seca já era.  Choveu todo o dia em Alenquer... agora vai descendo a temperatura, já se nota o frio a entrar: 9ºC


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 20:11)

11,9ºC. Será muito complicado descer mais que isto enquanto o vento não abrandar e o céu não limpar.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 20:23)

Boas!
Por aqui estão *10,6ºC* e o acumulado do dia segue nos *13,9 mm*.
Está frescote.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2018 às 20:24)

Boas,

15 mm acumulados.

Hoje andei pela zona Oeste, mais propriamente no Cadaval, choveu muito bem, solos algo saturados,isto próximo da Quinta do Gradil.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

*9.6ºC*, acumulado ainda se mantêm nos *13.3mm*, veremos o pós frontal, mas não tenho muitas expectativas


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2018 às 21:10)

Máxima às 6h da manhã: *13,2ºC*
Mínima a ser feita desde que passou a frente fria. Atual abaixo dos *9ºC 

14,7 mm *acumulados


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

A primeira linha de células do pós-frontal já está a entrar no litoral centro. A maior delas já passou pela Figueira da Foz e está a caminho de Coimbra. Na zona de Leiria já está sobre Vieira de Leiria!


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

5C na serra d'aire e alguns aguaceiros em aproximacao.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 22:08)

Pataias e Nazaré já com chuva... a caminho de Leiria.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2018 às 22:12)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo 11.0°c e 20.8 mm acumulados. 
Parece que vem aí mais alguma coisa a caminho. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2018 às 22:26)

Esperava mais frio. Neste momento sigo com 7,0 ºC. HR 95%


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Jan 2018 às 22:45)

Boa noite, belo dia sim senhor, acumulou 15.4mm, agora estão 9ºC nada de extraordinário.


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 23:07)

Boa noite, a temperatura hoje foi sempre a descer...
Sigo com 10,3ºC e 80% de HR, a pressão segue nos 1005,5mb


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

A temperatura tombou para os *9,2ºC* depois de passar um aguaceiro fraco. Já tinha saudades destes pós frontais.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 23:22)

Trovoada a Oeste de Leiria.


----------



## meteocaldas (5 Jan 2018 às 23:33)

Agora que o radar já mostra que a frente está a acabar de passar no algarve, é boa hora para o resumo do dia.
Já há muitos meses que não via os campos alagados e até que enfim! Água com fartura e a infiltrar devagar.

Como se pode ver tivemos uns bons 25,4mm acumulados, a maior parte caiu depois das 10H00 mas a intensidade máxima foi por volta das 06H40 com 93,3mm/h, mas não testemunhei porque dormia profundamente e também não aparece no radar :-)
É uma alegria ver que finalmente os campos alentejanos vão ficar verdes!

As temperaturas é que afinal não desceram nem parecido com os tais 10 a 15 graus que se anunciavam. Até agora em média desceram apenas 5ºC aqui nas Caldas.









http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp  (PC, Tablet, Mobile)

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php (comparativo)


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2018 às 23:49)

Sigo com frio, vento e chuva forte por aqui.


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 00:02)

10ºC de mínima para ontem, atingidos às 23:59... Parece que se aproxima algo, ver se cai mais alguma coisa


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2018 às 00:08)

Algum louco em Montejunto?


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

Calhando só apanho a parte azul LOL


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2018 às 00:24)

4C na serra d'aire. Será que ainda neva com o aguaceiro que está a chegar?


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 00:29)

@hurricane  4ºC lá em cima ?


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 00:40)

Já cai por aqui!


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2018 às 00:47)

Chove bem em Alenquer, mas frio quase nem vê-lo. Estão 7ºC a esta hora.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2018 às 01:01)

Vivo muito perto da serra de Montejunto, mas não parece estar frio para isso...duvido que desça 8ºc daqui lá acima. 



Tiagolco disse:


> Algum louco em Montejunto?


----------



## rozzo (6 Jan 2018 às 01:05)

Com temperatura na ordem dos 7/8 graus aí em baixo em Alenquer acho bastante provável que possam ser de neve os aguaceiros no cimo do Montejunto sinceramente. O problema é que neste tipo de situações, muitas vezes mesmo com cota suficiente, os aguaceiros vindos do mar são um bocadinho "brutos" e é difícil ter neve pura, mesmo com frio e altitude suficiente, em serras junto ao mar. Acaba muitas vezes por ser uma mistela de granizo, neve e graupel. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2018 às 01:17)

A esta hora já não, mas se fosse de dia metia-me no carro, ia até lá.  Este pode ser o "tal" evento aqui no Conselho e estamos todos a perder 



rozzo disse:


> Com temperatura na ordem dos 7/8 graus aí em baixo em Alenquer acho bastante provável que possam ser de neve os aguaceiros no cimo do Montejunto sinceramente. O problema é que neste tipo de situações, muitas vezes mesmo com cota suficiente, os aguaceiros vindos do mar são um bocadinho "brutos" e é difícil ter neve pura, mesmo com frio e altitude suficiente, em serras junto ao mar. Acaba muitas vezes por ser uma mistela de granizo, neve e graupel.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 01:19)

Queda abrupta da temperatura por aqui e com vento moderado, o que me deixa surpreendido tendo em conta o conhecimento do local.

9,9ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2018 às 01:53)

acumulado sempre foi *13.3mm*

em relação aos aguaceiros desgraça aqui, não chegam cá,assim que atravessou o Tejo começou logo a desfazer-se chegou 2 pingos, *8.3ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2018 às 03:52)

Acordei com o Cantar e Pintar dos Reis e está a chuviscar e temperatura não desceu dos 7ºC.
A noite de Reis sempre foi uma noite mística aqui em Alenquer, antigamente os reiseiros rapavam muito frio toda a noite, este ano não deve ter sido dos piores anos, até pq não se está a confirmar o frio previsto.
Cantar e pintar os reis em Alenquer: http://www.memoriamedia.net/bd_docs/Alenquer/Pintar_Reis/Pintar_e_Cantar_dos_Reis_em_Alenquer.pdf


----------



## Teya (6 Jan 2018 às 04:30)

jamestorm disse:


> Acordei com o Cantar e Pintar dos Reis e está a chuviscar e temperatura não desceu dos 7ºC.
> A noite de Reis sempre foi uma noite mística aqui em Alenquer, antigamente os reiseiros rapavam muito frio toda a noite, este ano não deve ter sido dos piores anos, até pq não se está a confirmar o frio previsto.
> Cantar e pintar os reis em Alenquer: http://www.memoriamedia.net/bd_docs/Alenquer/Pintar_Reis/Pintar_e_Cantar_dos_Reis_em_Alenquer.pdf


Espetacular. Obrigada pela partilha, pois eu não conhecia esta tradição. Na minha zona canta-se os Reis ou as Janeiras, de uma forma um pouco semelhante, julgo que antigamente também se esperava pelo fim da cantiga para abrir a porta e dar oferendas de comida e bebida, mas com o passar dos anos, as portas foram-se abrindo, as oferendas desaparecendo e nos dias de hoje nem faço ideia se ainda se cantam as Janeiras. Bonita tradição!


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2018 às 06:07)

Bom dia, por aqui o céu está parcialmente nublado e vê-se uma bigorna a oeste, vamos ver o que nos reserva o pós-frontal  
Sigo neste momento com *11,6ºC *e 69% HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2018 às 08:05)

Boas,
 Registo apenas 4,7 graus!
Aguaceiros fracos a Oeste...


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2018 às 09:16)

Mínima do dia a ser feita agora, *9,8**ºC* 
Entretanto o céu limpou-se e a humidade está a descer, 64% atuais.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jan 2018 às 09:37)

Não criem falsas expectativas, vai acabar por não acontecer nada, ui que pós frontal intenso... Ficou tudo no mar, fica para a próxima, o pós frontal de 26/27 de fevereiro de 2016 esse sim foi muito bom, desde esse para cá não tem acontecido nada, ou fica tudo para o mar ou fica tudo para Espanha... e o bestweather ainda a dizer tempo severo e muita instabilidade ahhahahahaha....


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia, Minima de 3.8ºC, por agora estão 6.7ºC  e céu limpinho, belo pós frontal sem duvida ahahaha.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2018 às 10:17)

Boas,
Recebi relatos de uma pessoa conhecida de que nevou num local chamado Senhora do círculo perto de Condeixa-a-Nova a sul de Coimbra, entre as 3/4 da manhã, estive a verificar o radar e a essa hora havia lá aguaceiros mas não eram muito intensos, ainda assim, sempre deu para ver uns flocos.
Provavelmente também deve ter caído qualquer coisa na serra de Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## Torto 21 (6 Jan 2018 às 10:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Recebi relatos de uma pessoa conhecida de que nevou num local chamado Senhora do círculo perto de Condeixa-a-Nova a sul de Coimbra.
> Provavelmente também deve ter nevado na serra de Aire e Candeeiros.


Não sei não... provavelmente se ocorreu só caíram uns flocos.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2018 às 10:21)

Torto 21 disse:


> Não sei não... provavelmente se ocorreu só caíram uns flocos.


Sim, nada mais...


----------



## Torto 21 (6 Jan 2018 às 10:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, nada mais...


Infelizmente, este evento foi um fiasco, mas também não se previa nada.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 10:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Recebi relatos de uma pessoa conhecida de que nevou num local chamado Senhora do círculo perto de Condeixa-a-Nova a sul de Coimbra, entre as 3/4 da manhã, estive a verificar o radar e a essa hora havia lá aguaceiros mas não eram muito intensos, ainda assim, sempre deu para ver uns flocos.
> Provavelmente também deve ter caído qualquer coisa na serra de Aire e Candeeiros.


Altitude 400m...pois com aguaceiros de jeito como os que lá passaram claro que nevou.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2018 às 10:51)

Neste momento céu limpo. 5,6 ºC. HR 66%.


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2018 às 11:03)

Temperatura começa a subir, *10,4ºC*. Pelos vistos parece que não vai acontecer nada, ainda tinha esperança de que 1 ou 2 aguaceiros entrassem pelo litoral oeste e chegassem aqui, mas não, as células ficam todas no mar. Aguardaremos pelo próximo evento.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2018 às 11:26)

Boas
Mínima altinha 7,0ºC

Ao inicio da madrugada passou o único aguaceiro do Fim de Semana e largou 0,6mm...

O total do evento foi de 20,4mm foi bem bom e dentro do previsto, o evento estava mesmo previsto só ser a Frente fria generosa. 
 Venha a próxima frente de Terça 

Agora estão 12,1ºC ou seja nem frio temos para a treta de conversa sobre o frio polar extremo que inundou as noticias.
Quando o AA maldito voltar em força teremos de novo frio a serio.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2018 às 12:26)

Torto 21 disse:


> Infelizmente, este evento foi um fiasco, mas também não se previa nada.


Então se não estava previsto nada, é óbvio que não foi um fiasco. 
------
Bom dia!
O dia segue fresco e bastante nublado por nebulosidade alta. Veremos se chove alguma coisa hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Por aqui o dia de Reis, acordou logo com sol, a a sensação de frio é enorme, devido ao vento fresco que se faz sentir.
Não é muito fácil andar a trabalhar na rua, sem proteger principalmente a cabeça e orelhas.


----------



## Karlla (6 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

Bom dia 
Por aqui eram 2.30h o carro marcava 5graus e começou a chover.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2018 às 13:44)

Céu com algumas nuvens mas sempre em número insuficiente para provocar precipitação. Nota-se mais nebulosidade para o lado do mar como era de esperar.7,5ºC. HR 63%.


----------



## WMeteo (6 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

Dia de hoje amanheceu com sol, alguma nebulosidade e bastante frio. 

Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado. 

Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2018 às 14:47)

minima de *4.9ºC*

pós frontal não espero nada, vá lá com sorte ali o pessoal distrito Lisboa ainda apanham algo, estão a entrar aguaceiros a sul de Leiria com direcção N  S


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Céu a aumentar de nebulosidade em especial para oeste.
Sigo com *14,3ºC*, 54% HR e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## fhff (6 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Pela Merceana/ Alenquer caiu agora o primeiro aguaceiro de toda a manhã. Muito tímido. Sensação de frio aumentou bastante.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

Acabei de descer o Montejunto e tirando o vento muito forte lá em cima, seguramente rajadas a rondar os 80km/h não havia mais nada de especial.

Junto à fábrica do gelo estavam 7°C e lá em cima 10°C medidos com a auriol. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (6 Jan 2018 às 15:13)

Aguaceiro fraco .


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2018 às 15:21)

criz0r disse:


> Acabei de descer o Montejunto e tirando o vento muito forte lá em cima, seguramente rajadas a rondar os 80km/h não havia mais nada de especial.
> 
> Junto à fábrica do gelo estavam 7°C e lá em cima 10°C medidos com a auriol.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk



agora que estão a chegar os aguaceiros ao Montejunto é que desceste


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2018 às 15:26)

Céu começa a escurecer e avista-se algumas células a norte, vamos lá ver se ainda trazem alguma coisa


----------



## Candy (6 Jan 2018 às 15:31)

Boas,

Entrou a norte de Peniche uma célula muito feia. Tão feia que me fez olhar a ver se via algum movimento circular em algumas pontas.
Leva chuva... passou de raspão por Peniche. Cairam uns pingos bem grossos.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 15:34)

david 6 disse:


> agora que estão a chegar os aguaceiros ao Montejunto é que desceste


É verdade.. espero que não caia nada, senão vou ficar mesmo aziado . 
Era bem capaz de lá voltar se a coisa prometer..

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (6 Jan 2018 às 15:36)

Após a passagem do aguaceiro de curta duração, a temperatura segue nos *10,8ºC*.


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Jan 2018 às 15:40)

Por Alfeizerão por volta das 15h caiu o primeiro aguaceiro do dia com um pouco de granizo misturado!
Acho que vou agarrar no carro e vou ao Montejunto.. parece que vem aí um comboio de células nas próximas horas 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Jan 2018 às 15:45)

Eco amarelo aqui bem próximo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2018 às 16:11)

Estando a cota de neve situada pelos 600m, não me admirava se no cume da Serra de Sintra se visse algo que não fosse chuva


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2018 às 16:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estando a cota de neve situada pelos 600m, não me admirava se no cume da Serra de Sintra se visse algo que não fosse chuva



A ver se vou hoje às partes altas da Serra (duvido que veja alguma coisa, mas nunca se sabe...).


----------



## WMeteo (6 Jan 2018 às 16:13)

Novo aguaceiro, novamente de curta duração .

Temperatura segue nos *10,3ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2018 às 16:14)

Boa Tarde. 
Sigo com 11.9°c e 64%HR. 
A mínima desceu aos 7.2°c pelas 8 da manhã, a máxima atingiu os 13.1°c pelas 13:50. 
O céu já está nublado, aguaceiros a caminho, e o acumulado está nos 0.8 mm. 
O dia de ontem ficou nos 20.8°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2018 às 16:18)

Cenário neste momento no quadrante Sul.


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2018 às 16:20)

Célula a passar de raspão a oeste, avista-se mais células a norte.


----------



## lm1960 (6 Jan 2018 às 16:44)

Boas,

Por aqui estão 10/11º, tenho estado a verificar que na zona da Malveira/T.Vedras/S.M.Agraço está escuro, devem estar a cair uns pingos gelados.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 16:45)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2018 às 16:47)

Aguaceiro fraco aqui, neste momento.

Se as células não morrerem, precipitação considerável a entrar no litoral centro.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2018 às 16:47)

Céu interessante por aqui.
Tendo em conta o frio que está, a chover bem o granizo é mais que certo.


----------



## marcoguarda (6 Jan 2018 às 16:50)

Essa célula a passar agora mesmo por Leiria, chove!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 16:54)

marcoguarda disse:


> Essa célula a passar agora mesmo por Leiria, chove!



e na serra de mira de aire a 679 m de altitude será que vai pegar alguma coisa?


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Jan 2018 às 16:56)

Vendaval enorme.. aproxima-se um dilúvio..

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Jan 2018 às 16:57)

Já pinga 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nettle (6 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

Maceira (Leiria) 
Chuva forte com granizo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Xtouch através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2018 às 16:59)

Nuvens com aspecto gelado,







Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Reportorio (6 Jan 2018 às 16:59)

Com a temperatura a cair com alguma velocidade e células fortes vamos ver o que vem aí.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 17:01)

Se há granizo agora mesmo em Macieira(Leiria) a 110 metros de altitude é provável que esteja a nevar na Serra de Mira de Aire.


----------



## Karlla (6 Jan 2018 às 17:02)

[/IMG]
Vamos lá ver o que aí vem


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2018 às 17:04)

Muito frio durante esta tarde, a lareira já está a acessa desde as 4 da tarde.
O dia foi sempre de céu limpo, até agora á pouco tempo, pois já começou a escurecer bem.


----------



## Fall9 (6 Jan 2018 às 17:04)

Agora da minha casa 














Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jan 2018 às 17:10)

Agora que eu saio de Lisboa é que estão a chegar aguaceiros, é preciso ter azar.


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2018 às 17:16)

apanhei um pequeno aguaceiro perto do catujal, mas parece que deve vir ai mais molho.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2018 às 17:17)

Aguaceiros fracos ( alguns pingos ) neste momento aqui em Fátima. Se fosse de madrugada este cenário podíamos ter aqui alguns flocos de neve. Esta situação de instabilidade só consegue chegar no máximo até aqui. Caminhando mais para o interior começa-se a desfazer. 6,5º C. HR 74%.


----------



## Candy (6 Jan 2018 às 17:24)

Esta célula que passou em Peniche, trouxe um aguaceiro fortíssimo e rajadas de vento fortes! O grosso da chuva foi direitinho para a zona do Baleal.

Os vidros embaciaram de repente!


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

Boa tarde está um briol por estes lados.
Vamos lá ver no que dá estás nuvens.


----------



## Fall9 (6 Jan 2018 às 17:30)

A temperatura baixou significantemente num curto espaço de tempo, tirei foto a estas nuvens, que agora não me lembro do nome.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MarcioRR (6 Jan 2018 às 17:30)

Miguel96 disse:


> Se há granizo agora mesmo em Macieira(Leiria) a 110 metros de altitude é provável que esteja a nevar na Serra de Mira de Aire.


Na serra de mira de aire só choveu


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2018 às 17:35)

Foto de hoje
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (6 Jan 2018 às 17:39)

Em Glória do Ribatejo céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de Norte. 8°C.
Algum desenvolvimento vertical para W/NW:


----------



## Fall9 (6 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

Agora devia ser uma boa altura para estar no montejunto.. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (6 Jan 2018 às 17:56)

FALS disse:


> A temperatura baixou significantemente num curto espaço de tempo, tirei foto a estas nuvens, que agora não me lembro do nome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



São _mammatus_!


----------



## Fall9 (6 Jan 2018 às 18:01)

Aspvl disse:


> São _mammatus_!


Pois é esse o nome, obrigado pela informação 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

A linha que estava a Sul de mim, pouco tempo depois de a ter fotografado pela primeira vez, apresentou alguns mammatus.






De seguida gravei um pequeno time-lapse, ainda tenho de o passar para o computador.


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2018 às 18:21)

Por aqui ainda caiu uma meia dúzia de pingos, as células passaram todas ao lado.
Sigo com *13,3ºC*, mas com este vento gelado não se consegue andar na rua.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2018 às 18:30)

vai pingando por aqui, com *8.9ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2018 às 19:04)

Recordando o que há uns tempos aconteceu, em que uma linha/célula aproximava-se da AML por NW e se desfez, acabou de acontecer o mesmo.

Sigo com 9,1ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Jan 2018 às 19:08)

Mas que grande pós frontal, nada de nada apenas pálha, isto realmente até parece que Portugal têm um micro AA.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2018 às 19:15)

tá feito o dia:

minima:* 4.9ºC *(-4.1ºC)
maxima: *12.0ºC *(-2.9ºC)
acumulado: 0mm, caiu uns pingos só há 45min atrás
actual: *8.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2018 às 19:16)

Bem, olhando para a previsão de amanhã, vai regressar vento forte aqui no reino do vento.
As celulas do final de tarde acabaram por passar a Oeste, na zona Guincho.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jan 2018 às 19:22)

pips não quero parecer mal mas Portugal deve ser o pior local para se ser aficionado do clima, é tudo medio, nem **** nem sai de cima, ora no vérão faz calor mas nas praias existe nortada e água fria, quando chove é uma pasmaceira pois é tipo dia de sol nada acontece, neve só no alto e mesmo assim deve ser mais facil nevar no inferno e já agora no deserto que foi o que aconteceu o ano passado


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2018 às 19:27)

Hoje aproveitei o dia para expreitar por aqui os meu terrenos depois de ter chovido ontem, os solos estão a absorver ainda toda a água possível, e creio que ainda conseguem aguentar muita mais água, os niveis freáticos dos poços estão praticamente inalterados.
As valas e ribeiros continuam bem secas para já.
Os alhos, as favas e as ervilhas, tem crescido a olhos visto, com estas ultimas chuvadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2018 às 19:55)

Aspvl disse:


> São _mammatus_!


Boa noite a todos! Eu hoje também vi mammatus por volta das 17h, ficou bastante escuro e seguir caiu um aguaceiro forte... a única vez que choveu hoje.


----------



## undersnite (6 Jan 2018 às 20:22)

Pelo radar parece que ainda vêm algumas células a caminho que poderão entrar litoral a dentro. A ver se trazem mais uns aguaceiros de granizo como na madrugada passada.
De momento 5.8º e em descida.


----------



## Candy (6 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

O céu de Peniche, em fim de tarde do dia de Reis.
Visíveis algumas mammatus


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2018 às 20:55)

*7,9ºC*

As células até nem andam longe, o problema é que existe algum fluxo Norte-Sul das mesmas...

Extremos térmicos: *4,7ºC */ *11,6ºC*

Dia gelado, amanhã ainda será pior fruto do vento forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

O tal pequeno time-lapse que falei no post anterior. Infelizmente depois tive de sair, o céu depois ficou impressionante (fotografias de telemóvel mais abaixo, obviamente com menos qualidade).


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2018 às 22:29)

Boas!
Dia bem fresco por aqui também.
Infelizmente, não pude estar muito atento ao céu, pelo que não tirei fotos. 
Estão *7,6ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2018 às 22:45)

Avistam-se alguns clarões a sudoeste. Parece vir daquela mancha no radar em Peniche.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2018 às 22:48)

Agora sim a descer bem a temperatura,  3ºC neste momento aqui em Alenquer. nota-se um frio humido.


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 22:52)

Por acaso estava a janela, e também vi para norte clarões...


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 22:53)

Tanta trovoada ao redor de peniche

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

Várias células a entrar entre Leiria e Lisboa, algumas com eco amarelo...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

Muita nebulosidade a vir de norte. A temperatura subiu para os actuais *8,0ºC*.
Vamos lá ver se chove qualquer coisinha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2018 às 23:09)

Mínima de* 4,4ºC* e temperatura já abaixo dos 6ºC.

Vamos ver se ainda chove.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2018 às 23:16)

Chove fraco neste momento em Alenquer (Alto concelho), temperatura claramente a subir


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

Como muitos estão a relatar, temperatura a subir também por aqui 8,7ºC actuais.
Máxima de 14,6ºC e minima de 6,8ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2018 às 00:09)

Flash a norte? 
Edit: Confirmado! Trovoada em Mafra.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2018 às 00:15)

Boa noite.
Por cá a temperatura subiu, segue nos 9.4°c. 
Aguardo alguma precipitação, veremos se não perdem força como aconteceu durante o final da tarde. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

Chove moderado por aqui. O "inexistente" pós-frontal de ontem acumulou 0,6mm e ainda registou algumas rajadas bem fortes.
9,8ºC e descida rápida com a passagem do aguaceiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

Trovão!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

Flash brutal novamente! Desta vez a nordeste.


----------



## Zulo (7 Jan 2018 às 00:30)

Apercebi-me agora de uma forte carga de água. Venteira - Amadora. Aqui no bunker nem me apercebia. Vou tentar fazer registos hoje.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2018 às 00:33)

Sempre nos mesmos que cagões... Aqui nada nem vai haver nada..

10℃ e não sai disto e a máxima foi de 13℃


----------



## marcoguarda (7 Jan 2018 às 00:37)

Acabei agora mesmo de vir da Marinha Grande para Leiria. Caíam uns pingos no concelho do vidro mas em Leiria está céu limpo. A temperatura em ambos os locais oscila entre os 2 e os 3 graus. É uma treta o eventos aqui serem sempre do tipo "foi quase"


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2018 às 00:37)

Por aqui ainda nada.
9.3°c e 72%HR. 
O vento vai aumentando de intensidade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2018 às 00:38)

Acho que acabei de ver graupel a cair. 
Chove bem!


----------



## Candy (7 Jan 2018 às 00:48)

A célula que está a passar por Peniche passa rentinho pelo norte da Península, apanha o Baleal/Ferrel em cheio.
A próxima vem direitinha a Peniche


thunderboy disse:


> Avistam-se alguns clarões a sudoeste. Parece vir daquela mancha no radar em Peniche.


Não ouvi roncos, mas fiquei com ideia que haveria trovoada por aqui. Precisamente a essa hora a luZ "saltou" duas vezes aqui em Peniche.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2018 às 00:51)

*0,3mm* e continua a cair. Céu laranja a Norte.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 00:59)

Temperaturas por ai????


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2018 às 00:59)

Alguém na serra por favor...




Por aqui voltou a cair algo, mas era demasiado macio e pequeno para ser granizo. Acho improvável ter sido graupel, portanto não sei.


----------



## fhff (7 Jan 2018 às 01:39)

Estou na Merceana,  perto de Montejunto. 5°, e pinga. Infelizmente não vou lá cima ao Montejunto... Amanhã acordo cedo.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2018 às 02:11)

por aqui nada, mas já esperava isso visto que estou um pouco mais para o interior, vejo a nebulosidade desses aguaceiros para W, neste momento *5.1ºC*,mas já teve 4.8ºC


----------



## Teya (7 Jan 2018 às 03:01)

Por aqui tem caído alguns aguaceiros  7,9ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Jan 2018 às 09:37)

Bom dia, por aqui a miima foi de 2.9ºC, por agora estão 6.7ºC  e céu pouco nublado, o pior pós frontal de sempre.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 10:54)

O vento vai soprando bem,a estação de referencia já registou uma rajada de *61 km/h,* cá em cima  o valor terá sido mais alto.


----------



## WMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 11:00)

Algumas das células que passaram por aqui, quer no final do dia de ontem, mas também depois da meia-noite resultaram em aguaceiros de granizo, por vezes com intensidade e ainda dois trovões.
______________________________

Por agora sol e alguma nebulosidade. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2018 às 12:02)

O dia de hoje segue identico ao de ontem, com sol, mas com muito frio, devido ao vento fraco, a moderado que se faz sentir.
O céu está parcialmente limpo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Dia de hoje com sol, mas com um vento gelado que não se pode estar na rua, o frio até entra na espinha.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 12:34)

*11,5ºC* e vento forte.
Está um gelo.

Offtopic:  Provavelmente este vento vai atrapalhar um pouco as operações de procura do pescador que ontem morreu no Guincho.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Mínima mais alta hoje que ontem foi 7,9ºC

Agora sol e vento fraco a moderado, o dia segue mais quente que ontem mas por pouco, estão 13,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

minima de *2.7ºC*

por agora algumas nuvens perdidas, nota-se no horizonte para o interior o céu nublado e algum vento, *11.4ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2018 às 14:05)

Está muito vento aqui a Norte de Alenquer, sol entre nuvens, um bonito dia de Inverno. mas sem grande frio 13ºC, sensação térmica diria por volta dos 8º-10ºC. 

Antigamente este vento de norte muita vezes instalava grande geadas e arrefecimento acentuado a partir da tarde. Era coisa a serio, com gelo a formar-se logo ao inicio da noite...esse tipo de tempo praticamente desapareceu dos Invernos por aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2018 às 14:11)

@fhff subiste à serra de Montejunto? Penso que não havia frio suficiente para algo interessante por lá. Este "evento" foi menos interessante aqui por Alenquer  do que eu supunha. Não houve grandes frios para já...



fhff disse:


> Estou na Merceana,  perto de Montejunto. 5°, e pinga. Infelizmente não vou lá cima ao Montejunto... Amanhã acordo cedo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 16:52)

Ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Mantem-se o vento forte.
A temperatura está nos *10,5ºC*.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jan 2018 às 17:14)

Boa tarde
Mínima - *9,5ºC*
Máxima - *12,5ºC*
Dia solarengo com algumas nuvens e vento gelado    Agora sigo com *11,5ºC *e o vento sopra a 11,9 km/H de norte 
A minha nova estação já está a funcionar, a partir de agora também vou começar a registar a velocidade/rajadas de vento e a precipitação acumulada


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 18:09)

Boas,

Dados de hoje:
Minima: *6,9ºC*
Máxima: *12,1ºC*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *56 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *76 km/h.*

Dia ventoso como previsto, por cá as rajadas máximas  tocaram certamente nos *80/85 km/h.*
Enfim, o andamento do costume desta região aquando destas situações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2018 às 18:36)

A tarde de hoje apesar de estar sol, foi bem gelada, e permanecer á sombra durante muito tempo, é para esquecer.
E parece que ainda foi ontem que me juntei aqui á familia do METEOPT, e afinal já lá vão 4 anos, de muita aprendizagem...
E faz hoje também 4 anos que choveu durante um bom par de horas, e tudo começou com este video.

E pensar que esta mesma vala, que passa pelo meu terreno, e me causou um grande deslizamento de terras, neste mesmo dia, a 7 de Janeiro de 2014, hoje está completamente seca.
E espero que essas terras, tão depressa não irão dar problemas, pois plantei lá vários choupos, salgueiros, em 2016, quando já estava tudo estabilizado, agora já tem mais de 2 metros de altura, pois agora está tudo dividido em socalcos, pois o talude tinha mais de 3 metros de altura.
Este video não foi gravado no meu terreno, mas sim, mais a jusante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2018 às 19:19)

Mínima de *6,3ºC*

Muito vento

Mais chuva virá de madrugada


----------



## WMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 19:40)

Chuva fraca neste momento .

Temperatura actual: *10ºC*.


----------



## Candy (7 Jan 2018 às 19:43)

Boas,

Muito vento por Peniche, neste Domingo. Sopra forte e com rajadas.

Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte e gelado, acompanhado de rajadas de vento. Não está nada agradável lá fora. 

Temperatura a descer! Centro de Peniche marcava agora há pouco 9ºC.

A madrugada passada houve quem registasse 4ºC no centro de Peniche. A EMA parece não estar a debitar dados correctos referentes à temperatura. A diferença do centro da cidade para o Cabo carvoeiro não é assim tão grande.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 20:04)

Vai chovendo.


----------



## WMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 20:05)

A chuva por aqui continua a cair, de forma fraca.

Temperatura actual: *9,6ºC*.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2018 às 20:06)

Aqui no deserto nem chuva nem frio digno desse nome, este frio tuga hoje foi 8ºC de mínima e 14ºC de máxima que só o vento fazia parecer menos.

Agora estão 10,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2018 às 20:12)

Boas!
Dia ventoso. Nem falo da sensação térmica...
Aproveitei para passear. Sempre com a câmera atrás, claro. 
Ao chegar ao miradouro de Santo Amaro, Lisboa deparo-me com esta nuvem lenticular:





Mais tarde, fui ao Panorâmico de Monsanto (que agora é miradouro ) e tirei esta foto de uma célula que andava a passear pelo Atlântico:




Neste momento, o céu vai ficando encoberto e continua bem fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 20:22)

7 graus marca o termometro do carro e chove fraco.
Pai do Vento, Alcabideche


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

A estreia da Kestrel 5500 deu hoje aqui na rua entre prédios altos da Urbanização do Casal da Serra, na Póvoa, vento médio norte de 29 Km/h e rajadas até 51 Km/h. Sensação térmica de 7,7ºC para uma temperatura real de 12,1ºC, por volta das 14h. Mais tarde, cerca das 17h30 no miradouro da Salvação (alt.125m), o vento médio era de 24 Km/h com rajadas até 45 Km/h._ Windchill _de 5,5ºC e temperatura real de 10,1ºC.
Aguaceiros fracos de madrugada e céu pouco nublado com aumento da nebulosidade vinda do interior. Alguns _lenticularis_ eram visíveis ao longe para Leste e SE.


----------



## Candy (7 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo, mas muito curto. Parece-me ouvir algumas pedrinhas bater nos vidros.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

Aguaceiro intenso com algum granizo aqui em Alcabideche.


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2018 às 21:51)

Boas , pelo radar parece que a depressão retrógrada vai trazer alguma precipitação em Tomar. Neste momento com 2 graus, pode ser que haja alguma água neve.

Não esquecer que Tomar fica a 80 metros de altitude.... Por isso se cair água neve será quase milagre.


----------



## Teya (7 Jan 2018 às 22:07)

Boas, eu sei é que tem chovido todos os dias, apesar de haver aí muitas lamúrias. Bons aguaceiros por aqui na ultima hora e frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 22:09)

Teya disse:


> Boas, eu sei é que tem chovido todos os dias, apesar de haver aí muitas lamúrias. Bons aguaceiros por aqui na ultima hora e frio.



E terça devemos ter bons acumulados, venha ela.


----------



## WMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

Alguns aguaceiros na última hora .


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

Têm passado aguaceiros moderados por aqui nesta última hora. Não estava à espera.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2018 às 22:17)

Teya disse:


> Boas, eu sei é que tem chovido todos os dias, apesar de haver aí muitas lamúrias. Bons aguaceiros por aqui na ultima hora e frio.



Não generalize, se tem chovido todo os dias AI ainda bem. Agora fez lembrar aqueles bestqualquer coisa.

Aqui em 7 dias choveu 1 e terei que esperar por terça.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

Boa noite,

Dois aguaceiros inesperados ao início da noite deixaram 0,3mm por aqui. Rajada máxima de 44km/h.

A noite segue fria com 10,6°C mas com este vento parece que estão 5°C.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2018 às 22:20)

Outro aguaceiro moderado neste momento.
No topo da serra deve estar a cair sleet.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2018 às 22:23)

*Boa escolha de árvores, autóctones e em concordância com as condições do terreno. Obrigado!
Pena os serviços das Câmaras por esse país fora andem a cortar árvores junto aos ribeiros e cursos de água em geral. Pegou a a moda do abate dos choupos de norte a sul, nao sei o que se passa...ainda não perceberam as consequências dos terrenos nus e sem arvoredo  
*


Pedro1993 disse:


> A tarde de hoje apesar de estar sol, foi bem gelada, e permanecer á sombra durante muito tempo, é para esquecer.
> E parece que ainda foi ontem que me juntei aqui á familia do METEOPT, e afinal já lá vão 4 anos, de muita aprendizagem...
> E faz hoje também 4 anos que choveu durante um bom par de horas, e tudo começou com este video.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jan 2018 às 22:39)

Não esperava por estes aguaceiros, o último foi fortíssimo e com algum granizo, a temperatura está a começar a descer bem com estes aguaceiros.


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2018 às 22:47)

chuva em Tomar com 3 graus de temperatura neste momento..... Em determinados momentos parece ver alguns flocos misturados com a chuva.... água neve


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

cardu disse:


> chuva em Tomar com 3 graus de temperatura neste momento..... Em determinados momentos parece ver alguns flocos misturados com a chuva.... água neve


Já está perto... enquanto há vida há esperança!


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2018 às 23:00)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros moderados. O vento esse acalmou significativamente. 
Oxalá pudesse estar agora em Belver, parecendo que não estas ocasiões são propícias a algumas surpresas naquela região. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

Continuam os aguaceiros, o centro da baixa pressão aproxima-se de Portugal.

*4,3 mm *já cá cantam


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2018 às 23:18)

criz0r disse:


> Sucedem-se os aguaceiros moderados. O vento esse acalmou significativamente.
> Oxalá pudesse estar agora em Belver, parecendo que não estas ocasiões são propícias a algumas surpresas naquela região.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


Boa noite. 
Por aqui tudo seco. 
10.0°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2018 às 23:24)

Estou bastante surpreendido com estes aguaceiros. 





Bela bigorna a noroeste!


----------



## Karlla (7 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

Eu costumo seguir(+/-) a temperatura que o carro marca. 
Então estava nos 6° e já a pingar.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2018 às 23:44)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Por aqui tudo seco.
> 10.0°c
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Mais um aguaceiro. 0,6mm a somar aos poucos. É a lotaria do costume. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2018 às 01:16)

0,0mm o costume...

10,5℃ pouco frio


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2018 às 02:02)

aqui estavam cerca de *6ºC* quando chuviscou da precipitação que veio do interior, só água, a temperatura subiu bem antes da chuva já ia com 4ºC e tal
agora está 7.5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2018 às 09:13)

Bom dia ao Forum,

Noite marcada pelo aguaceiros em Carcavelos, o dia amanheceu gelado, 4.5ºC marcava o carro às 07:25 quando arranquei para o trabalho. É francamente frio para esta região.

Venha lá a chuva.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jan 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia
Mínima de *5,0ºC *
O dia começa com céu limpo e vento fraco. Os aguaceiros desta noite passaram todos ao lado, a estação não acumulou nada. 
T. atual - *6,2ºC*; Vento - 10,7 Km/h; HR - 81%.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2018 às 10:26)

Bom dia, hoje por Campo d'ourique, sigo com 7.5°c, e a mínima desceu aos 6.4°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (8 Jan 2018 às 11:25)

StormRic disse:


> A estreia da Kestrel 5500 deu hoje aqui na rua entre prédios altos da Urbanização do Casal da Serra, na Póvoa, vento médio norte de 29 Km/h e rajadas até 51 Km/h. Sensação térmica de 7,7ºC para uma temperatura real de 12,1ºC, por volta das 14h. Mais tarde, cerca das 17h30 no miradouro da Salvação (alt.125m), o vento médio era de 24 Km/h com rajadas até 45 Km/h._ Windchill _de 5,5ºC e temperatura real de 10,1ºC.
> Aguaceiros fracos de madrugada e céu pouco nublado com aumento da nebulosidade vinda do interior. Alguns _lenticularis_ eram visíveis ao longe para Leste e SE.



Parabéns !!!!  estive a ver umas reviews e parece-me muito boa.
Vi que havia uma APP chamada iStrelok Pro que dava para ver os dados que registava.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2018 às 11:48)

Boas

Mínima de 5,0ºC

0,0mm de não chuva 

Agora céu limpo vento fraco e 11,1ºC

A TVI mete um mapa para hoje com chuva de Norte a Sul, é a tristeza que infelizmente estamos acostumados a cada dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2018 às 12:00)

Esta manhã registei 1 grau no Pisão.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2018 às 12:19)

Mínima ficou nos 5 ºC por volta das 7h30 da manha..agora está um dia de Primavera.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

Neste momento 6,5 °C. HR 75 %. Já muito frio a esta hora, possivelmente devido a inexistência de vento. Para esta madrugada o IPMA prevê 3°/ 4 ° C com precipitação. Mas quando a precipitação chegar possivelmente a temperatura irá subir. Na minha estação hoje registei mínima de 2,5 °C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2018 às 18:21)

Hoje foi mais um dia gélido, pois apesar de estar sol, naõ chegar para aquecer.


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2018 às 18:51)

Boa noite.
Com uma mínima de 6,8ºC ás 07:30 sigo agora com 9,6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2018 às 19:13)

Boas!
O dia foi bastante fresco. De manhã tive mesmo que meter mais um casaco. 
A temperatura segue nos *7,8ºC*. Está mais frio que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

Boas, mínima de 6,4°C e máxima de 12,7°C dia de muito frio, de momento 9,3°C e 74% de humidade relativa. Parece que é mesmo para chover amanhã, a quantidade é que já diminuiu


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã registei 1 grau no Pisão.



Para não pensarem que sou balelas. 
Esta manhã no congelador do concelho de Cascais.
A hora correcta eram 8:55,  tanto o auriol como o termómetro da bike, practicamente iguais.
Curiosamente não havia geada, pois o arrefecimento deve ter ocorrido nas ultimas horas, mas acredito com mais 1 hora de arrefecimento nocturno a cenário ficaria bem diferente.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2018 às 21:11)

A temperatura continua a descer. Neste momento 3,6 º C. HR 82%.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2018 às 22:28)

aqui não para de descer, minima e actual *1.7ºC*, pelo andar da carruagem se a nebolusidade demorar muito ainda chego aos negativos antes de começar a subir


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 22:30)

Bem está a descer e bem, neste momento já vou com 5.1 graus !


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

De facto isto está interessante, registo apenas 4,7 graus. Infelizmente vêm aí nebulosidade, mas felizmente amanhã vão cair uns bons mm, serão muitas horas de chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

Boas!
Por aqui estão *7,2ºC*, bem estagnados.
É incrível a potência da inversão na Praia da Rainha. Às 22h seguia com *1,6ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2018 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

A temperatura cai a pique, perante uma quase total ausência de vento. 6,8ºC actuais embora já estivesse nos 6,6ºC.
Alguma neblina em formação no local habitual, Parque da Paz.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2018 às 23:26)

0º  já a esta hora aqui a Norte de Alenquer! Amanha será dia de geada, que geloooo


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2018 às 23:28)

Boas, a mínima já era, 6,1ºC de momento com sensação de 4ºC, 83% de HR e 1016 de pressão atmosférica... Se isto continuar assim... não sei onde é que isto vai parar


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Jan 2018 às 23:29)

jamestorm disse:


> 0º  já a esta hora aqui a Norte de Alenquer! Amanha será dia de geada, que geloooo


Amanhã é mas é dia de chuva  a partir das 05h deverá começar a chuver 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (8 Jan 2018 às 23:38)

Boa noite, isto hoje está assim um 'calor' esquisito, aqui o termómetro marca 5,9ºC, mas ao vir para casa pela A8 o do carro deu sinal de gelo várias vezes, descendo aos 3,5º/4º. A sensação térmica são de temperaturas a rondar os 0º.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2018 às 23:46)

T. atual de *2.8ºC*, se não fosse a nebulosidade a vir devia chegar perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2018 às 23:58)

*1ºC*


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2018 às 00:05)

Boas despeço-me em subida  depois de atingir os 6ºC após a meia noite, a temperatura encontra-se a subir, com 6,3ºC e 86% de HR, sensação de 4ºC.
Resto de uma boa noite para todos os membros.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2018 às 00:52)

penso que já esteja na fase de subida, apesar ainda lenta, sigo com *1.1ºC*,mas já tive *0.8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 01:11)

david 6 disse:


> penso que já esteja na fase de subida, apesar ainda lenta, sigo com *1.1ºC*,mas já tive *0.8ºC*


Sem dúvida. Apesar de estar a oscilar, o vento fraco e a nebulosidade alta que já marca presença fez subir ligeiramente a temperatura. 6,8°C actuais.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2018 às 01:39)

Alenquer: temperatura a subir, nos 1ºc-2ºc neste momento  nebulosidade a entrar...se chovesse era neve possivelmente, dada a quantidade de frio


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2018 às 02:46)

1.9ºC a subir


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2018 às 02:57)

Agora antes deitar fui lá fora e fez lembrar coisas... ambiente muito frio com céu encoberto  infelizmente não é desta, um dia... um dia... verei-a novamente aqui, 2.1°C em clara subida


----------



## Teya (9 Jan 2018 às 06:26)

Bom dia,
Começou a chover um pouco antes das 6 horas e tem-se mantido fraca mas constante. 8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:09)

Boas,

Vai acumulando bem, já vou nos *6,6 mm*, vamos ver até onde pára.
Chuva fraca a moderada, excelente, isto é ouro.


----------



## Geopower (9 Jan 2018 às 08:43)

Céu encoberto. Chuva persistente fraca a moderada. Vento fraco. 11.7°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:46)

Belo dia de Inverno. Chove torrencialmente agora, chuva persistente desde as 6h. Mais de 10 mm já cantam da frente quente. 

Bastantes rajadas agora.


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2018 às 09:00)

Abrantes - Chove desde as 7h30 , o grosso ainda esta para vir. 

Está frio 5º .


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 09:00)

Bom dia a todos! Chuva torrencial agora! Tem chovido bem desde as 6h...


----------



## Zulo (9 Jan 2018 às 09:00)

Pela Amadora,chuva certa(nada de extremos) puxada a vento, desde que estou na rua (07h30).
Já no Jamor neste momento,chove normal, sendo que o vento dá a sensação de ser forte. Está bastante vento!

11º (Jamor) neste momento ( 7,4º na Amadora-Venteira pelas 07h30).

Boas perspectivas para um dia de Inverno, faz falta!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 09:03)

*10 mm *já ca cantam.
Pode perfeitamente ir aos 20/25 mm hoje.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2018 às 09:39)

Manhã de Inverno em Leiria! 

Por aqui temos tempo frio com temperaturas na casa dos 7ºC e chuva não muito intensa mas persistente, os acumulados até ao momento são de 5 a 7mm nas estações da cidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 09:46)

14 mm.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

Chove moderado e persistente desde as 5h da manhã, até agora o acumulado está nos *7,8mm*. 
A mínima acabou por se ficar nos *6,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 10:21)

*Acumulados:*

Alcabideche: 16,5 mm
Monte  Estoril: 15,5 mm
Cascais: 13,5 mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 10:23)

Chove com intensidade em Cascais, a temperatura ronda os 12/13 graus.


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2018 às 10:26)

Abrantes  : 5 mm, sempre a chover fraco/moderado constante.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jan 2018 às 10:30)

Por Tomar

Actual 7.2  °C
Aparente 5 °C 
Chuva :  4.6 mm


----------



## fhff (9 Jan 2018 às 10:43)

Que belo dia de chuva. Vento a subir,  algumas rajadas fortes. Logo mais confirmo acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 10:43)

*20,0 mm.*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 10:47)

fhff disse:


> Que belo dia de chuva. Vento a subir,  algumas rajadas fortes. Logo mais confirmo acumulados


A estação do Mucifal já vai nos 24 mm.
Grande rega.


----------



## fhff (9 Jan 2018 às 10:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação do Mucifal já vai nos 24 mm.
> Grande rega.


E o vento,  por aqui, intensificou muito nos últimos 20 minutos. Rajadas bem puxadas...


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 11:03)

*10,2mm*. Belo dia de Inverno .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 11:14)

Este evento está a superar as expectativas.
O acumulado segue nos* 23 mm.*


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2018 às 11:14)

Abrantes, Deixou de Chover ,* soma 5,4 mm . *
Até a chuva anda poupadinha, é sempre pelo "consumo" minimo;
Para quando 20 mm de chuva em 24H , para os ribeiros correrem como antigamente!!! ???


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 11:18)

Bom dia!
Manhã muito chuvosa. Desde as 6h que tem chovido sem parar, e portanto já deu para apanhar uma bela molha. 
Por vezes as rajadas de vento são bem fortes. Vi-me aflito com o guarda chuva por diversas vezes. 
*12,2 mm* acumulados


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2018 às 11:24)

Boa chuvinha por aqui.. Para já com 13.3mm mas a chover moderado quase sem pausas desde as 6h30m...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 11:35)

Boas

Segundo dia de chuva do mês e mais uma vez generosa a frente, acumulados até agora *13,0mm* 
Temperatura de *12,3ºC* e o vento sopra moderado, a rajada máxima vai em *42km/h*


----------



## WMeteo (9 Jan 2018 às 11:42)

Chuva desde o início da manhã, por vezes moderada outras vezes tem caído de forma fraca.

O vento tem igualmente estado presente, soprando quase sempre de forma moderada, com algumas rajadas mais intensas.

Precipitação acumulada (até ao momento): *12,7 mm* (estação PROCIV Torres Vedras).

Temperatura actual: *11,3ºC*.


----------



## Sandie (9 Jan 2018 às 11:46)

Por aqui igual, acordei às 6h com o barulho dos pingos da chuva,nessa altura fraca, entretanto passou a moderada e tem-se mantido, sem parar.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 11:53)

Chove a potes neste momento.
*30 mm*!

Está visto que Cascais e Sintra está a receber muita chuva mesmo.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Vento mais forte agora com rajadas acima dos 50km/h a mais forte até agora foi de *58km/h
*
Acumulados até ao momento* 14,2mm

11,8ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

Continua a chover intensamente em Cascais, as pessoas nem saem de casa... nota-se aqui no serviço... às moscas.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 12:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Continua a chover intensamente em Cascais, as pessoas nem saem de casa... nota-se aqui no serviço... às moscas.



Mesmo, os acumulados já ganham alguma expressão aqui no concelho.
Ja ha muito que faltava um dia como este.
Alcabideche já vai nos 31 mm, com rain/rate constante nos 16 mm/h.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASCAIS24#history


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

*12mm*. Chove um pouco mais fraco agora mas sem paragens.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2018 às 12:09)

Vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade aqui por Sesimbra, rajadas certamente já bem acima dos 50km/h

Acumulados de 14,8mm e continua a chover de forma moderada!

Um dia de Inverno como aqueles que estamos a precisar


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jan 2018 às 12:09)

Chove em Sampaio (Sesimbra) sem parar desde as 6 da manhã, nas últimas 3 horas sempre com bastante intensidade. A estação a 200 m da minha casa já acumulou *28,7 mm* e continua...

Nota para o vento, com algumas rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 12:11)

É impressionante! O céu vai clareando e mesmo assim continua a chover moderado sem parar.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2018 às 12:15)

Chuva não para por aqui  grandes descargas...9ºC


----------



## Sandie (9 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade aqui por Sesimbra, rajadas certamente já bem acima dos 50km/h
> 
> Acumulados de 14,8mm e continua a chover de forma moderada!
> 
> Um dia de Inverno como aqueles que estamos a precisar





Jorge_scp disse:


> Chove em Sampaio (Sesimbra) sem parar desde as 6 da manhã, nas últimas 3 horas sempre com bastante intensidade. A estação a 200 m da minha casa já acumulou *28,7 mm* e continua...
> 
> Nota para o vento, com algumas rajadas bem fortes.



E como está o mar aí em Sesimbra ?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 12:22)

A chuva abrandou um bom bocado, acumulado fixado nos *36 mm*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 12:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> A chuva abrandou um bom bocado, acumulado fixado nos *36 mm*.



Excelente! Dia magnífico... esperemos que se repita...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 12:28)

Aqui no Visconde da Luz continua a chover e de que maneira...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 12:30)

Chove com mais intensidade agora 
Acumulados *16,0mm *


----------



## WMeteo (9 Jan 2018 às 12:31)

Por aqui não chove neste momento. 

O destaque vai para o vento que sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2018 às 12:43)

Sandie disse:


> E como está o mar aí em Sesimbra ?


Ondas de 1m a 1,5m, com vento sul/leste


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 12:47)

Continua a chover bem por aqui. Que persistência incrível!


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2018 às 12:49)

aqui igual, desde manhazinha que não para de chover, chuva moderada por vezes fraca mas persistente  *10.3ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 12:56)

Aqui a chuva não está tão forte como a meio da manhã, mas continua a chover e aumentou o vento.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2018 às 13:10)

Bom dia, o panorama aqui na Póvoa não difere dos relatos de outros locais, chuva persistente de intensidade variável desde as 6h aproximadamente.
Tudo bem regado mas sem vento significativo, curiosamente apenas fraco de sul, por vezes moderado.

Neblina espessa, tecto baixo nos 250-300m, toca os montes de Vialonga. Céu sempre encoberto uniformemente cinzento.

Nesta altura a chuva parece parar e pelo radar talvez já tenha terminado o evento quanto ao sistema frontal.

Não há estações activas nas redondezas, a mais perto é a de Fanhões que acumulou *16,8 mm*.
*98% de HR* e *11,2ºC,* neste momento, que é a máxima do dia até agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 13:14)

Continua a chover bem. 
A chuva não quer largar o sul de Lisboa. 
Céu a ficar cada vez mais claro.
Às 13h o acumulado seguia nos *22,1 mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2018 às 13:14)

18,2 mm acumulados.

Bela rega por todo o Sul do país, que bem precisa!


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jan 2018 às 13:15)

Grandes acumulados pela zona de Sesimbra. A estação a 200 m de mim vai em *36,2 mm*. A outra estação no Zambujal, a cerca de 3 km, vai em *41,4 mm*.

EDIT: Continua a chover, embora menos intenso.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

Onde anda o @Orion a falar dos Atmospheric Rivers? 

Hoje um bom exemplo, a despejar água até mais não aqui na zona.
Quando parece que está quase a acabar, na verdade continua sempre a chover moderado e persistente. Toda a humidade nos níveis baixos da atmosfera a precipitar à chegada a terra com o relevo.

Nota-se muito bem a intensificação do fluxo de W ali na Serra de Sintra no radar. 

Aqui está o responsável:


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 15.0 mm acumulados, 12.7°c e 97%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (9 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

Mas que dia fantástico à antiga. Chove sem parar há horas, tipo uma chuva camuflada, parece miudinha mas despeja água como tudo. Este dia vale ouro para atenuar e de que maneira a situação de seca.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2018 às 13:38)

Precipitação das 6h às 12h na região, estações do IPMA:































e até às 13h Lisboa a apresentar os maiores acumulados:


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 13:39)

rozzo disse:


> Nota-se muito bem a intensificação do fluxo de W ali na Serra de Sintra no radar.


Algo pouco frequente de se ver. A orografia da Serra de Sintra a trabalhar bem:




Continua a chover bem!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

Olá de novo!

Continuamos com céu encoberto em Leiria, mas por agora já não chove. Os acumulados por aqui não foram nada de extraordinário (6/8mm), mas foram muito bem recebidos!


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jan 2018 às 13:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Algo pouco frequente de se ver. A orografia da Serra de Sintra a trabalhar bem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também há uma segunda linha antes da orografia da Serra da Azóia a seguir ao Cabo Espichel e Serra da Arrábida.

Explica também os excelentes acumulados da zona alta de Sesimbra. Incrível, não pára de chover e agora até aumentou de novo a intensidade. Vou com *40,1 mm* perto de casa, e a do Zambujal com *47 mm.*


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2018 às 13:49)

Parece que a chuva deu tréguas, ficando o acumulado, para já, em 17.5mm...

Edit: Afinal, ainda cai...


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 13:55)

Chove sem parar aqui em Almada. *15,3mm *acumulados, Nota-se efectivamente o céu mais claro.


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2018 às 14:03)

Atingido o patamar dos 10,00 mm.


----------



## AMFC (9 Jan 2018 às 14:04)

Por mim deixa-te estar


----------



## meko60 (9 Jan 2018 às 14:06)

Boa tarde.
Boa rega em Almada.....14,4mm


----------



## fhff (9 Jan 2018 às 14:07)

Acumulei 21 mm até às 13H00, por Nafarros,  Sintra. Pensei que fosse  mais....  Temperatura nos 12,5°.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2018 às 14:09)

rozzo disse:


> Onde anda o @Orion a falar dos Atmospheric Rivers?



Esse foi rasca aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 14:11)

Continua a chover, ainda não parou. Mais fraca agora...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 14:24)

E finalmente já parou de chover.
Às 14h seguia com *25,5 mm*.
Reparem como o efeito orográfico da Serra de Sintra e Arrábida se "desvanece":


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jan 2018 às 14:27)

Finalmente parou de chover por Sesimbra. Acumulados muito acima do esperado aqui pela zona alta do concelho, os maiores do país durante o dia de hoje, suponho.

Sampaio: *46,2 mm*
Zambujal: *51,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 14:43)

Chove bem aqui, vou com *20,4mm* ate agora 

*11,2℃*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

Alcabideche acumulou *48 mm*, impressionante.
A minha localidade recebeu e muito o efeito serra de Sintra.
Que o efeito da serra, não seja apenas os vendaveis brutais de verão.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 14:55)

Que chuvada efeitos da arrabida, dia daqueles raros, acumulados *22,6mm*


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

Em Nova-Oeiras acumulou até agora 28.8 mm.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

Boa tarde
Mínima - *7,9ºC *
Belo dia de inverno  Chuva fraca/moderada o dia todo, a estação acumulou até agora *16,8 mm. *
T. atual - *11,6ºC; *Vento - 3,3 km/h de sul


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 15:04)

Tréguas na precipitação. Contabilização final desta frente de *16,2mm* que acaba por ser muito generoso.
Oxalá seja possível descortinar novos eventos destes nos próximos tempos.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 15:09)

Acumulados *24,4mm* e está a acalmar agora

11,8℃


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2018 às 15:20)

Continua o chuvisco fraco aqui no Casal da Serra, Póvoa. Nevoeiro com visibilidade inferior a 200m.

Estações do IPMA de Lisboa acumularam à volta dos 30mm, bem mais do que o previsto no GFS, pelo menos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Jan 2018 às 15:22)

Boa tarde, por aqui choveu toda a manhã, acumulou 7.6mm, foi uma bela chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 15:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continua a chover, ainda não parou. Mais fraca agora...


Parou de chover meia hora mas já voltou...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 15:23)

Temperatura a subir a grande ritmo, estao agora 13,3℃ e acumulados 24,6mm, agora chove fraco.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2018 às 15:42)

acumulado de *10.2mm*,já praticamente parou, ainda cai uns chuviscos finos


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2018 às 16:09)

A chuva já deu tréguas por aqui.
Acumulado de *17,1mm*, muito bom. 
Temperatura a subir bem, *13,6ºC* e avista-se alguma claridade para oeste.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2018 às 16:17)

Parece que parou. 19.9mm. Podia ter caído mais um pintelhito para fazer conta certa... 
Ainda assim nada mau, e parece que vem mais esta semana...


----------



## cepp1 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:21)

Que temporal hoje no litoral centro de leiria a lisboa foi chuva sem fim até as 15h. Que dia maravilhoso


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

Choveu fraco mais um pouco e o acumulado está em 8.2mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:35)

Que belo dia de chuva, já chove desde as 6:45 da manhã, aguaceiros moderados até perto das das 15 horas, praticamente sem interrupções.
Agora o resto do dia segue com água molha-todos.
Mesmo a chover, o dia foi muito gelado.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2018 às 17:38)

Máxima do dia - *14,3ºC *
T. atual - *12,2ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:59)

Estes 48 mm deixaram belas marcas aqui na zona,ao ponto de se formar a lagoa que inunda o passadiço do guincho. Já as ribeiras correm com muita forca. Finalmente!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2018 às 18:08)

Fui agora á pouco espreitar como estava o poço do meu vizinho, e apesar de as águas das caleiras dos telhados direccionadas para dentro do poço, ele está a cerca de 1 metro e meio do nível da terra.
Já se observa a água a entrar a fio, por entre os tijolos, a toda a volta do poço, é sinal que o solo já está bem recarregado de água.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2018 às 18:18)

chuviscou mais um pouco, subiu 0.2mm, *10.4mm*


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2018 às 18:32)

T. atual - *11,4ºC*; HR - 99%
Vento fraco de norte 6,9 Km/h, mas as nuvens andam a uma velocidade impressionante


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2018 às 18:42)

Acumulados em mm nas estações IPMA da RLC, *hoje até às 18h* (só começou a chover depois das 4h, em todas as estações):

10,1: Alcobaça
*22,6: Almada, P.Rainha*
18,9: Alvega
16,9: Ansião
18,7: Barreiro, Lavradio
17,5: Cabo Raso
  4,6: Coimbra (Aeródromo)
  6,1: Coimbra, Bencanta
  9,2: Coruche
  8,1: Leiria (Aeródromo)
*27,2: Lisboa (G.Coutinho)
29,6: Lisboa (Geofísico)
22,6: Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda*
  2,3: Lousã (Aeródromo)
10,4: Pegões
15,9: Rio Maior
11,7: Santa Cruz (Aeródromo)
14,0: Santarém, Fonte Boa
*28,6: Setúbal*
11,4: Tomar, Valdonas

Destaque para Lisboa e Setúbal.

Média da RLC: *15,32 mm*

Hora mais chuvosa na RLC: das 9h às 10h (2,55 mm)

Chuva quase sempre fraca ou moderada: a máxima horária para este conjunto de estações foi de apenas *5,2mm* (Setúbal, entre as 11h e as 12h).

Edição: incluídas as estações Lousã (Aeródromo) e Ansião.
Se me esqueci de alguma digam p.f.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2018 às 19:48)

Acumulado de* 21,3 mm*, belo dia de chuva, quase 10 horas seguidas. Muitas poças e ribeiras dispararam o fluxo de água. 

Com as frentes que ainda estão para vir até dia 16/17 é num instante até os solos saturarem. Muito bom esta primeira quinzena de Janeiro, a lembrar 2016.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2018 às 20:16)

Boas noites,

Acumulados mais expressivos aqui dos arredores.


Alcabideche,Cascais: *48 mm*
São Domingos de Rana,Cascais: *41 mm*
Ulgueira,Sintra:* 39 mm*
Galamares,Sintra:* 38 mm*
Murtal,Parede,Cascais: *36 mm*
Monte Estoril,Cascais: *34 mm*
Pampilheira, Cascais: *29 mm

*
De facto foi uma supresa estes acumulados.

Resumindo, as ribeiras que ontem estavam secas esta tarde corriam com força.
Vi algumas pequenas derrocadas na estrada do Pisão e estrada que liga a Malveira da Serra ao Guincho, com acumulados deste calibre é perfeitamente normal.
Na estrada do Pisão só se ouvia e via agua a correr por todo o lado, impressionante.

Hoje só consegui 2 registos.

Ribeira das Vinhas nas traseiras do mercado de Cascais, desta água toda que se se vê é practicamente grande parte da ribeira da Atrozela, pois no Pisão é onde se junta a ribeira da Atrozela com a da rio da Mula, e curiosamente a do rio da Mula não levava quase nada.
Localizando, a ribeira da Atrozela nasce na zona da Lagoa Azul, Sintra.



A ribeira da Malveira fez criar a lagoa sobre o passadiço no Guincho.





Na terra do vento, o brinde saiu por cá. 

*
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 22:13)

Por aqui está a chover outra vez e molha bem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 22:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui está a chover outra vez e molha bem...


Chove bem agora! Chuva moderada e persistente. Não esperava...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 23:02)

Acumulado do dia *24,6mm* foi um bom dia de chuva o segundo em 2 únicos ate ao momento este ano, infelizmente os próximos não seram tão bons.


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

Nevoeiro na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Visibilidade bastante reduzida.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2018 às 00:33)

Boa noite. 
O dia terminou com 16.0 mm acumulados.
Agora sigo com 10.0°c e 97%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Jan 2018 às 00:52)

Boa noite. Depois de um bom dia de inverno aqui , eis que surge o nevoeiro. Ha pouco na via rapida da Caparica, a visibilidade era muito reduzida em alguns locais. Para ja nao chove


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2018 às 01:08)

Boa noite,

Nevoeiro cerrado pela Cova da Piedade e temperatura oscilante entre os 9°C e os 10°C. A noite promete ser bem húmida. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (10 Jan 2018 às 03:42)

A coisa mais estranha aconteceu, tinha a minha rua aqui no Olival com nevoeiro cerrado como a maioria está a reportar, mas de um momento para o outro tudo dissipou-se e não há nevoeiro nenhum neste momento. 
Temperatura 9,7ºC e humidade no máximo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jan 2018 às 09:07)

Dia inicia-se com neblina nas zonas baixas de Loures.

Fotografia de uma amiga minha tirada da Qtª do Almirante com vista para as lezírias:


----------



## AMFC (10 Jan 2018 às 09:11)

Bela frente a entrar pelo litoral norte, será que chega cá alguma coisa ?


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2018 às 09:21)

Boas!

Manhã fresca em que o Sol está a furar a neblina aqui por Leiria, olhando para o céu nem parece que vem lá uma superfície frontal, é preciso ir ao radar/satélite para acreditar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2018 às 10:10)

O dia aqui levantou-se com nevoeiro cerrado, que embora agora já não tão denso ,ainda sem mantem.
Muita humidade sobre o solo, e ervas.

*Nevoeiro cerrado e semáforos desligados geram engarrafamentos na ponte da Chamusca*

*



*

Por volta das 08h30, do lado do concelho da Chamusca, a fila de trânsito ia da ponte até aos supermercados da entrada norte da vila.
O facto de os semáforos instalados na ponte da Chamusca estarem desligados (amarelo) e o nevoeiro naquela zona ser cerrado, originou engarrafamentos de trânsito dos dois lados do rio Tejo entre as oito e as nove da manhã.

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2018-...os-geram-engarrafamentos-na-ponte-da-Chamusca


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2018 às 10:40)

Olá de novo!

A frente vai-se deslocando de Noroeste para Sudeste, choveu qualquer aqui em Leiria, mas o grosso da precipitação ainda vem a caminho!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia.
Hoje saí de casa com 13.7°c pelas 8:30, a mínima tinha sido atingida pelas 1:30 com 9.4°c e havia registo do precipitação, 0.2 mm, não sei se efeito de nevoeiro ou de alguma aguaceiro que tenha caído. 
Aqui por Campo D'ourique o termómetro regista 18.0°c ??, Parece-me demasiado alto. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (10 Jan 2018 às 11:39)

Chuva fraca neste momento .

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2018 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

A mínima do dia de *9,3ºC*, foi feita precisamente às 01h:45 também por aqui como o @Sanxito referiu e bem.
A manhã segue com céu parcialmente nublado e vento do quadrante Sudoeste que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
Condições actuais:

16,7ºC
73% h.r
1021hPa


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2018 às 11:50)

Por aqui os aguaceiros moderados já chegaram.


----------



## cepp1 (10 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Chuva muito forte em Leiria, até parei o carro por falta de visibilidade
Mas que Inverno maravilhoso carregado de chuva!!!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2018 às 12:11)

Mínima de 8,9ºC

Dia quentinho hoje sigo com 17,4ºC e vento fraco

Não estou a espera de nada desta frente a não ser uns míseros 2 ou 3mm no máximo


----------



## marcoguarda (10 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

A chuva já parou por aqui na Burinhosa City e o céu começa a aclarear! Choveu generosamente há pouco... Ainda vai haver mais festa?


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2018 às 12:24)

Chove torrencialmente aqui por Telheiras neste momento...
Dado que hoje estou sem carro , o que se espera para a tarde aqui para Lisboa?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jan 2018 às 12:33)

tucha disse:


> Chove torrencialmente aqui por Telheiras neste momento...
> Dado que hoje estou sem carro , o que se espera para a tarde aqui para Lisboa?


 Em principio nada de especial, a frente vai passar e depois virá sol novamente! poderá ocorrer um aguaceiro mas nada de especial, pelo menos o radar 
mostra.nos isso!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2018 às 12:35)

Chove bastante em Alcabideche.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2018 às 12:37)

Aguaceiros fortes neste momento, mas já estão a perder intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2018 às 12:40)

começa a chover por aqui também que venha ela


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2018 às 12:40)

Bom dia!
Vai chovendo fraco, por enquanto, por Carnaxide. Assim é que é bom! Vários dias seguidos com chuva. 
*1,3 mm* acumulados para já.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

cepp1 disse:


> Chuva muito forte em Leiria, até parei o carro por falta de visibilidade
> Mas que Inverno maravilhoso carregado de chuva!!!



É verdade, chegou a chover bem por aqui! 

Mas infelizmente a frente foi muito rápida e por isso deixou apenas acumulados modestos de 2/3mm nas estações da zona. 

Por agora temos céu nublado com abertas e temperaturas de 13/14ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2018 às 12:48)

3,3 mm
Continua a acumular.
Algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2018 às 12:49)

Frente a chegar. Chove forte!


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2018 às 12:52)

Chove fraco por aqui. A ver o que nos reserva este evento.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2018 às 12:58)

Passagem da frente aqui na Póvoa há minutos, chuva forte durou 5 minutos apenas. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas. Céu encoberto a clarear rapidamente.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Jan 2018 às 13:01)

Chove bem por Almada com algum vento a mistura


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2018 às 13:02)

Frente muito fraquinha. Rendeu* 0,8 mm*.  
No entanto, continua a chover fraco, pode ser que acumule mais. 
O acumulado de hoje segue nos *2,1 mm*.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Jan 2018 às 13:03)

Frente a chegar a Almada. Começou a chover com mais intensidade há uns minutos.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2018 às 13:06)

*1,2mm* até agora e rajada máxima de *44km/h*.O céu já está a clarear, nem considero isto um período de chuva.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2018 às 13:07)

chove bem agora


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Jan 2018 às 13:08)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Frente a chegar a Almada. Começou a chover com mais intensidade há uns minutos.


Por aqui ja quase nao chove


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2018 às 13:10)

é mais uma frente lusco fusco, afinal se tiver 1mm já é bom


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2018 às 13:13)

Céu já com abertas azuis aqui por cima na Póvoa.

Alguma chuva fraca mais dos restos da frente.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2018 às 13:36)

Céu azul e sol após a passagem da frente. Cerca de *3 mm* registados em Lisboa (IPMA) até às 13h, hora em que a frente já tinha passado. Curiosamente o GFS dava apenas cerca de 1 mm para esta zona, na saída das 6h.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2018 às 13:50)

Acumulados *1,8mm*  voltamos as frentes tugas
O vento soprou mais intenso mas não foi alem dos 40km/h
14,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2018 às 13:56)

sol já tenta espreitar e vem ai o céu azul, acumulado de *4.4mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 14:15)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui a frente não foi má, choveu desde as 11h até às 13h sem parar. Esteve sempre a chover bem e a partir do meio dia choveu torrencialmente ainda uns 20 min. As bermas  estavam cheias e não estava fácil conduzir. Agora o sol brilha com nuvens escuras à mistura.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2018 às 14:48)

Boas. 
O acumulado ficou pelos 2.4 mm, e a temperatura segue nos 14.2°c com 93%HR. 
Aqui por campo d'ourique tenho o sensor a ser afetado pelo. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2018 às 14:54)

Agora a tarde segue com sol, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Jan 2018 às 15:30)

Boa tarde, ainda foi uma bela frentinha, o acumulado foi de 3.6mm.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2018 às 15:36)

Boas,

Tarde com algumas abertas e ainda sem qualquer aguaceiro. Janeiro segue com *32,7mm* ainda com boas perspectivas de aumentar este valor.
15,8ºC actuais e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## marcoguarda (10 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

Aguaceiro neste momento! E tocado a vento!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 15:52)

Volta a chover aqui...

Edit: Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2018 às 16:33)

Começou aqui a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, mas não chegaram a molhar o chão.
O céu está muito escuro.
É impressão minha ou ou fórum está a ser inundado por mesagens com vírus...


----------



## RStorm (10 Jan 2018 às 16:42)

Boa Tarde, a frente foi curta e rápida, deixou *2,4mm*. 
Agora sigo com *14,0ºC* após uma máxima de *15,7ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 16:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chover aqui...
> 
> Edit: Chuva forte agora!


Já não chove, mas foi meia hora a chover bem!


----------



## RStorm (10 Jan 2018 às 16:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Começou aqui a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, mas não chegaram a molhar o chão.
> O céu está muito escuro.
> É impressão minha ou ou fórum está a ser inundado por mesagens com vírus...


Também já me apercebi de umas mensagens esquisitas, mas não sei do que se trata.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2018 às 17:47)

Ora bem, esta manhã no treino habitual, fui espreitar a ribeira da atrozela, nessa mesma localidade. Corria bastante e com agua límpida. Mais para norte, uma das lagoas da Quinta do Pisao encheu ate ao máximo, incrível. Solos saturados.Logo posto fotos.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2018 às 18:08)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 12.9°c e 79%HR, após uma máxima de 16.6°c pelas 11:40. 
O acumulado do dia é de 2.4 mm, e o total mensal segue nos 41.4 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

Boas,

Aqui ficam os registos desta manhã.

Ribeira da Atrozela/Penha Longa, corre límpida e com força. Na segunda não corria uma pinga.





Água por todo lado.





Lagoa da Quinta do Pisão, totalmente cheia.




Paisagem verdejante







Provavelmente esta árvore caiu fruto das rajadas fortes e solo saturado.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jan 2018 às 21:36)

Por Alenquer dia invernal, com alguma precipitação, mas agora está uma noite bastante amena


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2018 às 22:58)

Boas!
O acumulado total do dia vai em* 2,2 mm*.
Não choveu mais depois da passagem da frente.
Desculpem, mas amanhã não quero que chova, visto que vou fazer o meu exame de condução.  
É um factor que pode atrapalhar a execução do exame.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jan 2018 às 23:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O acumulado total do dia vai em* 2,2 mm*.
> Não choveu mais depois da passagem da frente.
> Desculpem, mas amanhã não quero que chova, visto que vou fazer o meu exame de condução.
> É um factor que pode atrapalhar a execução do exame.



Vais ter sorte, pois as probalidades de chover amanhã são reduzidas ou mesmo nulas.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2018 às 23:24)

maxima: *15.0ºC *(+3.5ºC)
minima: *7.9ºC *talvez (*+7.1ºC*)
actual: *8.2ºC *em lenta descida com brisa
acumulado: *4.4mm*


----------



## Candy (11 Jan 2018 às 02:52)

Tudo dorme...
02h52...

Só pra deixar o registo de três rajadas de vento bastante fortes há uns 10 minutos, se tanto.  Veio com um aguaceiro moderado.
Estava pouco vento quando se sentiu as rajadas. Acordei com barulho de coisas a bater na rua. Tinha adormecido há muito pouco tempo. Agora voltou a acalmar, embora esteja mais vento do que antes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 09:36)

Bom dia a todos. Neste momento já há abertas com algum sol, mas durante a noite choveu e só parou ás 8h40. Está a ficar nevoeiro...


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela cidade do Lis temos uma manhã com sol e algumas nuvens e temperaturas de 11/12ºC, nota-se bem que choveu de noite, está tudo molhado.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jan 2018 às 10:04)

Boas!
O dia acordou com céu pouco nublado e fresquinho. 
Sabe bem estes dias mais "limpinhos". 
Ps: mais um meteolouco à solta pelas estradas portuguesas, passei no exame de condução.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2018 às 10:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O dia acordou com céu pouco nublado e fresquinho.
> Sabe bem estes dias mais "limpinhos".
> Ps: mais um meteolouco à solta pelas estradas portuguesas, passei no exame de condução.


Parabéns !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2018 às 11:54)

hoje já caiu um aguaceiro de manhã que não estava à espera, *0.7mm*


----------



## Teya (11 Jan 2018 às 17:32)

Boa tarde, hoje mais um dia com chuva inesperada, por volta das 4 horas da manhã caiu um aguaceiro e aqui durante a tarde já caiu alguma chuva também. Temperatura nos 13,3ºC


----------



## RStorm (11 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

Boa Tarde
Mínima - *7,1ºC*
Máxima - *14,8ºC *
Dia de céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas, de vez em quando caiem alguns aguaceiros dispersos mas não chegam a acumular. 
T. atual - *12,8ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2018 às 18:29)

Hoje durante a madrugada ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, pois quando me levantei para ir para o trabalho, ás 6.15 da manhã, o chão estava todo molhado.
O resto do dia foi de sol, mas sentia-se sempre muito frio.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2018 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Dia sem interesse por aqui. Máxima de *16,0ºC*.
Por agora 11,6ºC , 72% h.r , 1029 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jan 2018 às 23:44)

Alenquer: temperatura a cair a pique: 3ºC a esta hora.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2018 às 00:27)

maxima: *15.5ºC *(+0.5ºC)
minima: *4.0ºC* (-3.9ºC)
acumulado: *0.7mm*
actual: *3.5ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2018 às 00:39)

Boa noite. 
O dia terminou com a mínima do dia pelas 23:59, 10.0°c. A máxima atingiu os 15.7°c pelas 14:54. Não houve registo de precipitação no pluviometro. 
Agora sigo com 9.1°c e 92%HR. 
Hora de dormir que amanhã é dia de acordar cedo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## undersnite (12 Jan 2018 às 01:27)

Boa noite,
Pela Estremadura a noite segue "abafada" em comparação com o Interior.
8.3ºC de momento com céu nublado.
Máxima de 13.4ºC ontem (dia 11).


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2018 às 02:58)

2ºC


----------



## Geopower (12 Jan 2018 às 08:44)

Manhã de nevoeiro. Visibilidade inferior a 500 metros. 9.7°C.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Jan 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia, Minima bem fria, -0.4ºC, por agora estão 1.2ºC  e céu nublado.


----------



## RStorm (12 Jan 2018 às 09:24)

Bom dia
Minima mais fria: *4,6ºC *
O dia acorda com neblina e céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Sigo neste momento com *6,3ºC*, 99% HR e vento nulo 0,0 Km/h.


----------



## srr (12 Jan 2018 às 09:54)

2º com nevoeiro .


----------



## AMFC (12 Jan 2018 às 10:54)

Com a nebulosidade veio um frio que se entranha nos ossos


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia.
Mínima razoável, de 5.4ºC, mas apanhei 2ºC na estrada de Coina, no cold spot do costume, e ainda deve ter sido mais baixa, pois ainda havia tempo para arrefecer um pouco mais.
De momento, ainda 8.5ºC às 11h da manhã. Fresquinho.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2018 às 11:22)

Bom dia,
A noite foi fria com a mínima a chegar aos 7,5°C.
O ambiente, ainda se encontra frio e húmido por aqui mantendo-se abaixo dos 2 dígitos. 9,5°C actuais e humidade nos 89%.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2018 às 11:34)

minima de *1.0ºC*
por agora nuvens altas com *8ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2018 às 12:12)

Boas
Noite e inicio da manhã com nevoeiro cerrado e acumulou 0,2mm

Minima de 4,0℃

Agora sol e 13,2℃


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

em Alenquer nao tivemos geada, estranhamente a temperatura pelas 6h da manha ja tinha subido


----------



## RStorm (12 Jan 2018 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde
Máxima do dia: *13,4ºC *
Dia cinzento com céu encoberto e carregado especialmente a oeste. Venha ela  
T. atual - *12,0ºC*; HR - 72%; Vento fraco 0,0 Km/h em todo o dia não mexeu uma palha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2018 às 18:15)

Hoje durante todo o dia o céu permaneceu sempre nublado, e muito frio se fez sentir, e ainda continua pela noite dentro.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2018 às 18:23)

minima: *1.0ºC *(-3.0ºC)
maxima: *13.0ºC *(-2.5ºC)
actual: *10.0ºC*


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

Boas, o frio a sentir-se também por aqui pela Póvoa, 12,3°C de máxima e 4,8°C de mínima.
Sigo com 11,2°C e 82% de HR


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2018 às 19:51)

Boa noite,

Hoje, foi sem dúvida dos dias mais frios deste Outono/Inverno. Máxima de apenas *12,4ºC*.
Aguardamos pela frente, que promete ser generosa para estes lados.
Condições actuais na Cova da Piedade:

12,2ºC
Vento fraco de SE
72% h.r
1022hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

Boas,
Noto o aumento da velocidade do vento, soprando de sul.
Aguarda-se pela frente desta madrugada, que promete render 10 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

Mínima de *5,5ºC*

Adquiri outro Auriol para colocar virado a Norte, estou à espera de temperaturas um bocado mais baixas neste.


----------



## meteocaldas (12 Jan 2018 às 22:26)

Aguardando pela frente, que pelas últimas cartas deve dar um acumulado do dia entre 13 e 17mm aqui nas Caldas, aproveito para informar que o comparativo de estações voltou a funcionar em pleno depois de 15 dias em que o Wunderground andou em reestruturação.
Não sei se deram conta, mas as estações Netatmo que proliferavam no mapa WU, deixaram de aparecer e realmente o WU está muito mais rápido e melhor assim, pois a maioria dessas estações eram apenas termo/higro/baro, colocadas em varandas e a darem valores anómalos. Pena que as poucas Netatmo completas e que estavam a funcionar muito bem, também tenham desaparecido do mapa e consequentemente, tenham sido tiradas do comparativo. Alguém sabe o que se passou com o WU?

O comparativo está aqui:
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php

Entretanto aproveito também para informar que a MeteoCaldas, já está a funcionar em Android, com uma app ainda em teste beta. Penso que somos a primeira estação amadora nacional, a entrar no mundo android com uma app própria.
Se alguém quiser experimentar, é só mandar um mail para meteocaldas@gmail.com e enviarei a app e as instruções. Volto a chamar a atenção que ainda é versão teste, que pode não funcionar bem em alguns telemóveis ou tablets. Estas são as primeiras imagens:









http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp  (versão responsiva em PC, Tablet e Telemóvel)


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2018 às 22:29)

Máxima hoje de 14,0ºC

Agora estão 11,2ºC e vento fraco..

 A frente deve vir generosa pelo menos o GFS coloca cerca de 15mm aqui de madrugada pena não passar de dia. Veremos se não é a ultima situação de chuva generalizada pelo pais.... até agora este mês levo 47,4mm ainda longe da média.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

Deixo aqui foto tirada esta manhã da Ribeira de Manique,Alcabideche. Estava frio cerca de 6 graus. É porventura a ribeira da freguesia que mais água leva, para localizar é mesma linha de água que se chama Ribeira de Caparide onde passa por baixo da A5 desaguando próximo de São Pedro do Estoril.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2018 às 22:48)

Pelo radar parece que a frente já está a entrar no litoral de Leiria...


----------



## meteocaldas (12 Jan 2018 às 23:12)

Realmente o radar das 22:40 mostra uma pé-frente a entrar pelo pinhal de leiria, mas a esta hora ainda não chegou nada aqui :-)
Só estou a contar com os primeiros pingos já depois da meia noite com o máximo às 3 da manhã como na previsão.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2018 às 23:17)

Boa noite. 
Hoje registei uma mínima de 5.7°c pelas 6:54, a máxima do dia era de 11.8°c pelas 15:00 tendo sido no entanto igualada e ultrapassada com a entrada de ar mais quente. Sigo no momento com 12.2°c e 87%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2018 às 23:25)

meteocaldas disse:


> Aguardando pela frente, que pelas últimas cartas deve dar um acumulado do dia entre 13 e 17mm aqui nas Caldas, aproveito para informar que o comparativo de estações voltou a funcionar em pleno depois de 15 dias em que o Wunderground andou em reestruturação.
> Não sei se deram conta, mas as estações Netatmo que proliferavam no mapa WU, deixaram de aparecer e realmente o WU está muito mais rápido e melhor assim, pois a maioria dessas estações eram apenas termo/higro/baro, colocadas em varandas e a darem valores anómalos. Pena que as poucas Netatmo completas e que estavam a funcionar muito bem, também tenham desaparecido do mapa e consequentemente, tenham sido tiradas do comparativo. Alguém sabe o que se passou com o WU?
> 
> O comparativo está aqui:
> ...



Boa noite meteocaldas,
Antes de mais parabéns por ser a 1 estação amadora  a ter uma APP ..
Eu tenho uma Netatmo e a minha continua a debitar dados no WU...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2018 às 23:28)

meteocaldas disse:


> Aguardando pela frente, que pelas últimas cartas deve dar um acumulado do dia entre 13 e 17mm aqui nas Caldas, aproveito para informar que o comparativo de estações voltou a funcionar em pleno depois de 15 dias em que o Wunderground andou em reestruturação.
> Não sei se deram conta, mas as estações Netatmo que proliferavam no mapa WU, deixaram de aparecer e realmente o WU está muito mais rápido e melhor assim, pois a maioria dessas estações eram apenas termo/higro/baro, colocadas em varandas e a darem valores anómalos. Pena que as poucas Netatmo completas e que estavam a funcionar muito bem, também tenham desaparecido do mapa e consequentemente, tenham sido tiradas do comparativo. Alguém sabe o que se passou com o WU?
> 
> O comparativo está aqui:
> ...



Boa noite, segundo informações que consegui recolher, o problema do WU esteve todo relacionado com os processadores da Intel e a vulnerabilidade Meltdown, depois o problema dos servidores... e ainda não sei se está resolvido, porque continuam a queixar-se de problemas na comunidade da API do WU.

Eu fui um dos afectados, questionei a netatmo e até agora nada, visto que pedi a reivindicação da minha estação netatmo e o WU também não respondeu e parece-me que enquanto os problemas de sobrecarga dos servidores continuar, não vão responder e já lá vai um mês... quase!


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2018 às 23:33)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Hoje registei uma mínima de 5.7°c pelas 6:54, a máxima do dia era de 11.8°c pelas 15:00 tendo sido no entanto igualada e ultrapassada com a entrada de ar mais quente. Sigo no momento com 12.2°c e 87%HR.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



Temperatura a subir também por aqui, depois de ter parado a descida da mesma por volta das 22:14 com 10,3ºC, agora sigo com 10,9ºC e pressão em queda com 1020,5 hPa


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2018 às 23:39)

Pela temperatura, parece que estamos sob influência da massa de ar quente. 

A frente fria já se vai aproximando mas tem uma deslocação muito lenta, o que até é bom. A partir da 1h/2h deve começar a chover.


----------



## meteocaldas (12 Jan 2018 às 23:50)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite meteocaldas,
> Antes de mais parabéns por ser a 1 estação amadora  a ter uma APP ..
> Eu tenho uma Netatmo e a minha continua a debitar dados no WU...





remember disse:


> Boa noite, segundo informações que consegui recolher, o problema do WU esteve todo relacionado com os processadores da Intel e a vulnerabilidade Meltdown, depois o problema dos servidores... e ainda não sei se está resolvido, porque continuam a queixar-se de problemas na comunidade da API do WU.
> ... e já lá vai um mês... quase!



Realmente ainda há estações netatmo no WU, mas segundo percebi, são só as que se registaram por sua livre iniciativa diretamente no WU. Aquelas que entravam no WU automaticamente através do registo Netatmo, estão todas excluídas, ao que parece. Será assim?

Obrigado pela explicação, e realmente faz todo o sentido que tenham sido esses problemas a atormentar o WU, como com muitos servidores por esse mundo fora. Mas não terão aproveitado para se livrarem das Netatmo, ou será apenas para não estarem dependentes do servidor Netatmo enquanto os problemas não estão todos resolvidos?

http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2018 às 23:56)

meteocaldas disse:


> Realmente ainda há estações netatmo no WU, mas segundo percebi, são só as que se registaram por sua livre iniciativa diretamente no WU. Aquelas que entravam no WU automaticamente através do registo Netatmo, estão todas excluídas, ao que parece. Será assim?
> 
> Obrigado pela explicação, e realmente faz todo o sentido que tenham sido esses problemas a atormentar o WU, como com muitos servidores por esse mundo fora. Mas não terão aproveitado para se livrarem das Netatmo, ou será apenas para não estarem dependentes do servidor Netatmo enquanto os problemas não estão todos resolvidos?
> 
> http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp



Do que sei e não me querendo alongar muito, a parceria WU e netatmo parece recente, as netatmos continuam a ser recomendadas no website do WU... Cheguei a questionar em tempos a Netatmo do porque do atraso de comunicação de leituras entre a netatmo e o WU e o que me foi dito, era que o problema era deles(WU)... Penso que faça mais sentido o que dizes, livraram-se delas todas para sobrecarregar menos os servidores dada a gravidade da situação, agora é aguardar a ver o que vêm a seguir!


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Jan 2018 às 00:44)

Já chove por aqui


----------



## manganao (13 Jan 2018 às 00:54)

aqui também já chove


----------



## meteocaldas (13 Jan 2018 às 01:00)

manganao disse:


> aqui também já chove


Confirmado e já lá vão 1,4mm nos primeiros pingos nas Caldas.
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jan 2018 às 01:03)

Já chove a norte de Alenquer. Aguaceiro forte agora mesmo!


----------



## Zulo (13 Jan 2018 às 01:05)

Começa a cair e bem, pela Venteira neste momento. 11,7º


----------



## meteocaldas (13 Jan 2018 às 01:18)

e já lá vão 2,5mm ... mas amansou...
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## Teya (13 Jan 2018 às 01:34)

Boa noite, chuva fraca por aqui. 
Temperatura 10,8ºC


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jan 2018 às 01:50)

Parou...


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2018 às 02:10)

chegou a frente   
10.2ºC


----------



## Teya (13 Jan 2018 às 03:43)

Por aqui mantém-se a chuva, fraca mas constante. 11,8ºC


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Jan 2018 às 03:45)

Teya disse:


> Por aqui mantém-se a chuva, fraca mas constante. 11,8ºC


Por aqui chove certinho tambem.


----------



## Candy (13 Jan 2018 às 04:28)

Há cerca de 10 minutos que o vento começou a soprar com intensidade em Peniche. Chove moderado.
A ideia que me dá é que o vento mudou de direcção e ao mesmo tempo intensificou. Há pouco não ouvia nada do lado norte e agora é assobio atrás de assobio. Os estores a norte estão a sentir bem estas rajadas.
Dentro de casa ouve-se bastante o barulho do vento. Os lixos na rua (que não deveria haver, mas há) andam num bailarico!


----------



## Candy (13 Jan 2018 às 04:54)

Acalmou. Passou a frente e o vento amansou.
Que eu desse por isso, por cá, foi mais vento do que chuva.


----------



## Teya (13 Jan 2018 às 05:09)

Aqui mantém-se a chuva fraca, mas não parou ainda! Temperatura continua a subir 12,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2018 às 06:30)

14 mm!
Esta quinzena tem sido excelente, o acumulado mensal já ronda os 90 mm.

Ulgueira,Sintra hoje já somou hoje mais 22 mm, seguindo com acumulado mensal de 94 mm.
Muito bom.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2018 às 07:06)

Acumulado da frente fria 15,2mm 
É a terceira boa frente fria de seguida nestes primeiros 15 dias, pena nos próximos 15 dias não ser igual. 
 Agora tudo calmo não chove


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2018 às 08:04)

Bom dia
Mínima:* 9,9ºC *
Acumulado da frente: *9,6mm *
Foi uma bela madrugada, sempre com chuva moderada a forte entre as 3h e as 6h da manhã. 
Agora sigo com céu nublado com algumas abertas, vamos o que nos reserva o pós-frontal  
T. atual - *10,3ºC*; HR - 92%; Vento 0,0 Km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia.
A chuva desta noite, que não ouvi (a garrafa de tinto virada ao jantar e os licores subsequentes devem ter tido a sua influência) rendeu 14.3mm...
Agora espreita o sol e estão 9.7°C.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (13 Jan 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia, muito boa esta frente, rendeu 10mm certinhos, o pós frontal não estou muito confiante mas veremos, por agora estão 9.8ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Jan 2018 às 09:00)

Já se ouve trovoada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2018 às 09:49)

Por aqui a a madrugada foi bem regada, com chuva sempre certinha, até cerca das 9 da manhã.
O acumulado deve rondar os 10 mm.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Jan 2018 às 09:50)

Chuvinha da boa para começar bem o dia  por momentos quase ficou de noite outra vez 
Vento fraco e 1017,9 hPa
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (13 Jan 2018 às 10:20)

bom dia, aguaceiro neste momento. Céu muito nublado. 12.2ºC. 1020hPa


----------



## meteocaldas (13 Jan 2018 às 10:45)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Chuvinha da boa para começar bem o dia  por momentos quase ficou de noite outra vez


Se não fossem essas células a frente teria sido muito desanimadora no acumulado (apenas 7,3 mm entre as 00H49 e as 05H54).
Essas duas células seguidas, entre a 09H29 e as 09H59 contribuiram mais  4,4 mm
Em resumo acumulado de 11,7mm até às 10H00, mas foi uma chuva boa para o solo (persistente e sem grande intensidade apenas 13,1mm/h na célula das 09H50)

Os acumulados por todo o país podem ser vistos no comparativo, mas a grande maioria dos bons acumulados foram realmente aqui no Litoral Oeste.

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php (COMPARATIVO)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## fhff (13 Jan 2018 às 10:47)

Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer sol intercalado com aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Muitas células visíveis que devem estar a descarregar bem.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2018 às 11:15)

Mais um aguaceiro que caiu por aqui, boa parte dele em cima da minha cabeça. Mais  1mm acumulado. 15.4mm para já.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jan 2018 às 11:20)

Frente bem generosa, cerca de 16.2 mm há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado, vamos ver se cai algum granizo hoje, se caísse já ficava contente.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

Aqui em Alenquer choveu bem esta manhã...grandes cargas, o rio vai com um caudal considerável, isto mais uns dia assim e já ninguém se lembra de seca! 
Agora sol entre nuvens e 14ºC


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Jan 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Tromba de água a Sul de Cascais por volta das 10.25h de hoje:










Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (13 Jan 2018 às 12:06)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Tromba de água a Sul de Cascais por volta das 10.25h de hoje:
> 
> ...


Funnel Cloud!


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

Boas, por aqui caiu um aguaceiro à cerca de uma hora atrás que largou mais *0,6mm*.
Agora está sol, mas o céu está a começar a ficar negro a oeste, vem lá obra


----------



## Rajujas (13 Jan 2018 às 12:18)

Choveu com bastante intensidade durante uns 2 minutos em Lisboa!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Jan 2018 às 12:25)

dASk disse:


> Funnel Cloud!



Mesmo Tromba de Água. Apesar de não se perceber na foto, estava claramente a tocar no oceano.


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2018 às 12:25)

dASk disse:


> Funnel Cloud!



Pode ter sido uma tromba de água pois ela pode ter chegado até a superfície da água e o funil pode não ter condensado totalmente ou pode ter sido só uma funnel cloud como disseste e não chegou à superfície.


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2018 às 12:33)

Aguaceiro moderado  

EDIT: Forte agora!!


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2018 às 12:53)

Já parou e o sol já brilha novamente. Mais *0,6mm  *


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2018 às 12:58)

Bom dia pessoal.  
Por cá registo um acumulado de 12.4 mm, choveu sem grande intensidade, o rate atingiu os 17.2 mm/h. 
Agora sigo com 12.7°c e 82 %HR. 
A mínima foi de 10.4°c pelas 8:24, e a máxima até ao momento é de 14.0°c pelas 12:19. Em relação ao vento, a estação encontra-se numa posição desfavorável, desde que mudei de casa em Março 2017 tive de deslocar a estação, passou a estar mais próxima do chão e numa zona mais favorável a inversões, mas o vento tem registos bastantes mais baixos. Isto dentro da mesma localidade e a uma distância que não excede os 500 metros.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2018 às 13:06)

A tarde aqui segue com sol, e céu parcialmente nublado.
Vejo agora o céu muito carregado, por cima da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, o radar mostra o eco sobre a zona de Porto Mós.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jan 2018 às 13:09)

A zona de *Sesimbra* mais uma vez a ser bem beneficiada. Depois de na frente da semana passada os acumulados terem rondado os 50 mm, hoje a frente acumulou 26,9 mm na EM de Sampaio, aos quais se juntaram mais 1,8 mm nos aguaceiros desta manhã, fazendo o total de *28,7 mm. *No Zambujal a frente rendeu 16 mm, o que com os mesmos 1,8 mm dos aguaceiros, faz até agora um total de *17,8 mm*.

Valores mensais de ambas as estações até ao momento:

*Sampaio- 106 mm
Zambujal- 121,3 mm
*
Já ultrapassam a média de Janeiro, nada mau.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2018 às 13:22)

Aguaceiros fracos a cair neste momento.
Eco amarelo sobre a zona de Alcanena.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

acumulado de *12.6mm*, o pós frontal está fraco para mim, ainda só apanhei um aguaceiro


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2018 às 13:26)

Setúbal chuva toda a madrugada ate as 6h.
 De manha alguns aguaceiros o melhor passou a minutos, acumulados até agora 17,8mm 

12,9℃


----------



## meteocaldas (13 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

E de cada vez que passa uma célula... soma mais qualquer coisita ao acumulado :-)
E já vai em 12,9mm ...

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php (COMPARATIVO DE ACUMULADOS)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2018 às 13:39)

Boa tarde a todos! Aguaceiro forte agora! A demorar 15 min...


----------



## Geopower (13 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

Novo aguaceiro moderado por Lisboa. Céu muito nublado, 13.4ºC. 1019hPa


----------



## Karlla (13 Jan 2018 às 14:43)

Registo tirado pelas 12.00h, acompanhada por uma bela chuva.


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2018 às 14:43)

Céu pouco nublado com alguns cumulus no horizonte e uma célula a passar a sudoeste.
T. atual - *13,4ºC*; Vento: 6,5 Km/h.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2018 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,

Não fosse o pós-frontal estar a ser generoso, a frente teria sido uma desilusão.  O total até agora contabiliza 11mm. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2018 às 14:53)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Não fosse o pós-frontal estar a ser generoso, a frente teria sido uma desilusão.  O total até agora contabiliza 11mm.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


Boas. 
Por cá, e após um aguaceiro, sigo com 13.0 mm. Sinceramente a minha esperança não ia além dos 15.0 mm com o pós-frontal incluído. 
Sigo com 13.7°c e 83%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Jan 2018 às 15:21)

Aguaceiro monumental em Peniche. Vem acompanhado de granizo.

Ao fundo, a nordeste, um arco-iris.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2018 às 15:28)

Aqui é ao contrario a frente foi o melhorzito porque em pós frontal só contei 2 aguaceiros 

Acumulados *17,8mm* dos quais *15,8mm* foi da frente apenas. 

14,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2018 às 15:54)

apanhei chuva fraca há pouco porque o aguaceiro passou de raspão e assim o grosso da chuva foi a norte, no fim de passar via-se uma cortina de chuva bem mais branca que o resto, provavelmente era granizo


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2018 às 16:20)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Por cá, e após um aguaceiro, sigo com 13.0 mm. Sinceramente a minha esperança não ia além dos 15.0 mm com o pós-frontal incluído.
> Sigo com 13.7°c e 83%HR.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


O GFS até mostrava uma janela de oportunidades interessante para aqui, mas talvez a frente tenha enfraquecido como é habitual ao atravessar a serra de Sintra.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

Mínima de* 8,9ºC*

Acumulado de *16,5 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

Por aqui a tarde tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2018 às 16:26)

criz0r disse:


> O GFS até mostrava uma janela de oportunidades interessante para aqui, mas talvez a frente tenha enfraquecido como é habitual ao atravessar a serra de Sintra.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


É o que te acontecido com os últimos aguaceiros, assim que passam pela serra perdem intensidade. 
Enfim, tudo na mesma, 14.7°c e 73%HR. 
O acumulado mantém-se nos 13.0mm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jan 2018 às 18:00)

Figueira da Foz que se prepare, vou acompanhar no beachcam figueira da foz


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2018 às 18:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *9,9ºC *
Máxima: *13,8ºC *
Acumulado do dia: *11,1mm *
Acumulado da frente: *9,6mm *
Acumulado do pós-frontal: *1,5mm *

A tarde foi fresca com sol e algumas nuvens, a maioria dos aguaceiros ocorreram até ao inicio da tarde, de resto houve um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 17h mas foi de curta duração. 
T. atual - *12,0ºC*; HR - 72%; Vento fraco de noroeste 1,1km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2018 às 20:05)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2018 às 20:26)

Boas,

Sigo com *9,9ºC.*
Aguaceiros em aproximação vindos de Oeste/Noroeste.
Acumulado: *17 mm*

Em 13 dias, igualei o acumulado de Janeiro de 2017, *90 mm* portanto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2018 às 20:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial agora!



Mais uma vez eco amarelo sobre o Parque natural das Serras D'Aire e Candeeiros.
Posso dizer que estas formações nebulosas que trespassaram a serra, durante o dia de hoje aqui, nomeandamente ao final da manhã e ao meio da tarde, ainda foram uma boa rega.
As estradas ainda se mantem muito molhadas, também devido á humidade muito elevada.

EDIT:20:56  Aguaceiros fracos a cair agora mesmo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2018 às 21:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma vez eco amarelo sobre o Parque natural das Serras D'Aire e Candeeiros.
> Posso dizer que estas formações nebulosas que trespassaram a serra, durante o dia de hoje aqui, nomeandamente ao final da manhã e ao meio da tarde, ainda foram uma boa rega.
> As estradas ainda se mantem muito molhadas, também devido á humidade muito elevada.
> 
> EDIT:20:56  Aguaceiros fracos a cair agora mesmo.


Sim de facto a serra é excelente para isso ...  tenho pena não ter uma estação com pluviómetro... entretanto está a cair mais um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2018 às 21:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim de facto a serra é excelente para isso ...  tenho pena não ter uma estação com pluviómetro... entretanto está a cair mais um aguaceiro forte.



Aqui também, agauceiros moderados duram já á cerca de 25 minutos, as beiras pingam bem. 
Pois é a nossa serra apesar de pequena, comparada com outras é de facto excelente, e muito importante para os seus concelhos limitrofres.


----------



## srr (13 Jan 2018 às 22:24)

Aqui também e com eles já atingi os 10 mm.


----------



## MarcioRR (13 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma vez eco amarelo sobre o Parque natural das Serras D'Aire e Candeeiros.
> Posso dizer que estas formações nebulosas que trespassaram a serra, durante o dia de hoje aqui, nomeandamente ao final da manhã e ao meio da tarde, ainda foram uma boa rega.
> As estradas ainda se mantem muito molhadas, também devido á humidade muito elevada.
> 
> EDIT:20:56  Aguaceiros fracos a cair agora mesmo.


E verdade, caiu aqui um valente peso de pedraço no minimo durante 5 minutos no mínimo


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2018 às 22:50)

Total do dia *17,8mm*

Máxima de *16,1ºC*

Agora estão *10,9ºC*

A ver se amanha rende mais uns mm bons que praticamente até final do mês pouco ou nada vai chover.
O mês vai com *65,2mm*


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2018 às 22:50)

Boa noite. 
Mais um aguaceiro fraco e de curta duração. Acumulado de 13.4 mm. 
A temperatura segue nos 9.8°c e 88%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vortex (13 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

Boas!Aguaceiro forte de granizo neste momento. Acumulado de 16,4mm e temperatura nos 8ºC


----------



## meteocaldas (13 Jan 2018 às 23:25)

Aqui vai a lista comparativa dos acumulados do dia às 23H30:









http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php (COMPARATIVO)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp  (RESPONSIVO)


----------



## romeupaz (14 Jan 2018 às 01:19)

Grandes bombas a longe em Leiria...


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2018 às 02:37)

acumulado de ontem foi os *12.6mm*
desde a meia noite *0.3mm*
tenho *6.7ºC* 

estava em Coruche e lá na baixa sentia mais frio que aqui quando passou lá aguaceiro fraco, na estação de Coruche ultima hora teve 0.1mm e estava 4.7ºC


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2018 às 02:46)

Pouco passava das 02h00... pensei ter sido imaginação e que fosse apenas flash de alguma luz de rua ou carro, mas fui agora ver e houve sim umas três descargas eléctricas a norte de Peniche


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2018 às 03:01)

Boa madrugada,

Os aguaceiros moderados que caíram desde a meia noite, renderam até ao momento 0,6mm.
A noite segue fria com 9,8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2018 às 03:59)

Chove bem aqui, acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Teya (14 Jan 2018 às 04:08)

Tem estado a chover fraco e a temperatura tem estado a descer 7,9ºC 
PS.:  @Duarte Sousa Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão também


----------



## -jf- (14 Jan 2018 às 04:20)

Chove com frio (aguaceiros) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## nelson972 (14 Jan 2018 às 08:16)

Frio em Alvados, pnsac.
O termómetro do carro marca 0 graus, a erva tem gelo, caiu um aguaceiro há algum tempo atrás, não me apercebi.
Parece que virá outro a caminho.









Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia a todos! Vendo o radar parece que vem mais chuva a caminho...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2018 às 10:11)

Aqui o dia levantou-se com nevoeiro algo denso, que ainda persiste.
O frio continua.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2018 às 11:16)

Bom dia. 
Esta noite rendeu 0.8 mm e uma minima de 7.8°c pelas 5:58.
Agora sigo com 11.8°c e 76%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (14 Jan 2018 às 11:17)

Aguaceiro curto por Lisboa. Céu muito nublado, 10.7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2018 às 12:19)

Aproveitei a manhã fria, para ir dar uma volta de bicicleta, e assim conseguir aquecer alguma coisa.

Esta foto foi tirada, num dos vales mais importantes aqui da localidade, eram 10:30.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2018 às 12:21)

Por Alenquer hoje parece um dia de Primavera, sol entre nuvens mas meio abafado o carro diz 14ºC neste momento


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2018 às 13:11)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair agora.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2018 às 14:35)

pela direcção e se aguentarem, estou à espera dos aguaceiros que estão a entrar em Leiria
12.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2018 às 14:42)

Boa tarde,

A noite foi fria com a mínima a chegar aos 7,9°C. O acumulado de hoje encontra-se em 1mm. 

Vêem-se os aguaceiros à volta, mas por enquanto tudo seco por aqui. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2018 às 15:09)

que grande carga cai aqui em Alenquer!!!


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2018 às 15:16)

Que fiasco de dia nem um aguaceiro para amostra.. Venha fevereiro


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2018 às 16:17)

Boas,

A temperatura actual está algo baixo, *9,4ºC.*
O acumulado está nos *2,3 mm*.
Pelos vistos pouco ou nada vai chover nos próximos 10 dias, o que não é propriamente péssimo para cá, pois sigo com *92 mm*. As principais linhas de água correm bem, a normalidade demorou aparecer, mas apareceu.Já dá para chegar a casa carregado de lama,bons sinais.
Entretanto Ulgueira,Sintra já ultrapassou os 100 mm, segue nos *104 mm.*


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2018 às 16:35)

Boas!
Neste fim de semana estive a acampar e portanto, apanhei muita chuva na madrugada de sexta para sábado. Houve pequenas inundações nas tendas mas nada de grave. 
Hoje, o dia segue mais calmo.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2018 às 16:39)

já lá vem


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2018 às 16:44)

O céu está a fica muito escuro sobre a zona do Entroncamento, o radar nao deixa margens para dúvidas.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2018 às 16:46)

mais perto  já se destaca as cortinas


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2018 às 17:03)

já chove


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2018 às 17:14)

arco iris durante o aguaceiro, agora já está a parar, desceu para 11ºC


----------



## RStorm (14 Jan 2018 às 17:43)

Boa Tarde
Mínima: *6,7ºC *
Máxima: *12,9ºC *
Acumulado do dia: *1,5mm *
O dia de hoje foi de céu parcialmente nublado e aguaceiros fracos especialmente durante a madrugada, de resto só ocorreu um aguaceiro disperso por volta das 16h. 
T. atual - *10,1ºC*; HR - 79%; Vento fraco de noroeste 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2018 às 18:08)

Pequeno time-lapse gravado durante a tarde.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2018 às 22:39)

Boa noite. 
Por cá os aguaceiros de hoje renderam os 0.8 mm já falados na última actualização. 
A temperatura segue nos 8.2°c e 90%HR. 
MIN. 7.8°C 
MAX. 13.9°C

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2018 às 23:31)

acumulado de hoje *1.6mm*

sigo com *3.7ºC*, a minima até agora foi 3.5ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2018 às 23:37)

0,4mm da madrugada o dia foi seco


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

a minima foi *2.9ºC* que é a actual


----------



## Teya (15 Jan 2018 às 02:21)

Bem mais frio que nos últimos dias, temperatura actual 5,8ºC


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2018 às 02:43)

Num dia banal de Inverno, fui dar uma caminhada pela cidade e antes de sair estavam 9,6°C. Levei o termómetro da Auriol que comprei hoje no LIDL e a estreia foi em grande no Parque da Paz:






Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2018 às 03:00)

*0.7ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jan 2018 às 03:02)

1ºC a esta hora,,,amanha gelo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Acordamos em Carcavelos com 2.4ºC... que briol...


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2018 às 08:51)

Boas, hoje quando cheguei ao carro, lá estava cheio de gelo, já a algum tempo que não se via geada... 3,8°C de mínima


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2018 às 09:09)

Dos dias mais frios do ano, quase 1 ano depois do memorável dia dos negativos.

Mínima e atual: *1,4°C*

Geada fraca no jardim à minha frente, o que é raro. Carros com gelos. As minhas mãos estão a congelar enquanto escrevo isto!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2018 às 09:23)

O dia hoje amanheceu com os campos cobertos de brancos, devido á geada, isto ás 7:30.
Agora a esta hora o sol, já derreteu a geadam deixando, uma boa carga de água no solo.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia. 
Hoje o registo foi de 4.7°c um pouco antes das 7 da manhã, mas fora da zona urbana havia uma grande camada de geada, é o termómetro do carro rapidamente desceu até aos 0.5°c, voltei a entrar em zona urbana e mais alta e ficou por aí. 
Aqui por campo d'ourique sigo com 6.7°c após mínima de 5.9°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Jan 2018 às 09:29)

Bom dia, ontém á tarde ainda veio alguns aguaceiros curtos que acumularam 2mm, hoje a minima foi negativa, -1.1ºC e claro geada, bem agora temos uma pausa durante uma semana.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2018 às 10:05)

Agora ás 10 horas, o gelo ainda cobria a ervas aqui no meu terreno, mas apenas em locais mais sombrios.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2018 às 11:49)

minima de *-0.4ºC *e geada, Coruche -1.4ºC às 8h

sigo com *8.8ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

Alto Alenquer: De manhã as 8h30 tinha ainda muita geada nos campos e a água dos animais no pátio tinha congelado, argolas de gelo à superfície.


----------



## fhff (15 Jan 2018 às 13:20)

Muito frio de manhã. Fortes inversões. Pela Merceana tinha temperatura negativa e carro cheio de gelo (foto).  Na Igreja Nova,  ponto alto,  estavam 7°c, em baixo,  no Rio em Cheleiros,  1°C...Impressionante descida.


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2018 às 17:22)

Boa tarde,

A mínima acabou por não descer tanto como o previsto e ficou-se pelos *6,6ºC*.
Com o acumulado de *0,9mm* de ontem o mês segue com *44,4mm*. Vamos ver se é possível acumular mais qualquer coisa até ao fim do mês.
Por agora:

14,0ºC
45% h.r
Vento fraco de Norte
1029hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2018 às 17:29)

Boas!
Por aqui a mínima também não foi nada de especial, *6,4ºC*.
Dia bem fresco e solarengo. Vai saber bem esta pausa na chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2018 às 17:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Acordamos em Carcavelos com 2.4ºC... que briol...



Hoje entrei cedo ao trabalho, estava um frio impressionante na baixa de Cascais,certamente nos 2 graus. Por vezes a inversão das traseiras do mercado espalha se pela Baixa, foi certamente isso que aconteceu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2018 às 17:36)

Dia calmo e fresco.

O por do sol está a ser fenomenal!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2018 às 17:58)

Apesar de o dia hoje ter acordado gelado, e assim ficou até ao final da manhã, pelo contrário a tarde até foi bem amena.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2018 às 18:47)

*Ontem*, domingo *dia 14*, imagens captadas entre as *15:34* e as *16:34*, desde Lisboa (aeroporto) à praia de Carcavelos.

Uma das últimas grandes células que ainda passou sobre terra e algumas células no horizonte marítimo. Mas no que a este percurso diz respeito, apenas alguns pingos foram registados, pois o movimento da célula era já NNW-SSE ou Sul e em fase de dissipação das bases dos cumulonimbus.
As bigornas das células ao longe no oceano deram mais tarde uma bela colecção de imagens que tentarei pôr num tópico separado.
Já tinha saudades destas visões sobre o oceano, desde Carcavelos... claro!


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

Hoje a única nota de destaque, além do sismo sentido, foi a mínima baixa, de 2.6°C com geada moderada. Espero que não venha a ser a mínima deste inverno.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jan 2018 às 20:09)

sim esperemos que venha mais frio este inverno, ele é mto importante na frutificação de espécies e variedades europeias,...sem o mínimo de horas de frio nao fazem dormência normal, depois temos más frutificações de árvores de fruto como as maceiras, pereiras, cerejeiras ou mesmo kiwi..
Agora parece uma noite de Primavera, uns agradáveis 11 graus


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2018 às 20:41)

StormRic disse:


> *Ontem*, domingo *dia 14*, imagens captadas entre as *15:34* e as *16:34*, desde Lisboa (aeroporto) à praia de Carcavelos.
> 
> Uma das últimas grandes células que ainda passou sobre terra e algumas células no horizonte marítimo. Mas no que a este percurso diz respeito, apenas alguns pingos foram registados, pois o movimento da célula era já NNW-SSE ou Sul e em fase de dissipação das bases dos cumulonimbus.
> As bigornas das células ao longe no oceano deram mais tarde uma bela colecção de imagens que tentarei pôr num tópico separado.
> Já tinha saudades destas visões sobre o oceano, desde Carcavelos... claro!


Belas fotos como sempre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2018 às 21:47)

A geada no jardim, já não se notava muito:






E estes carros no ponto mais baixo de Belas, completamente congelados: 






T. atual: *5ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2018 às 22:25)

Boa noite. 
Os extremos do dia foram os seguintes.
Min. 4.7°c
Max. 15.6°c
Por esta hora sigo com um bom arrefecimento, 7.2°c e 88%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2018 às 00:07)

minima: *-0.4ºC *(-3.3ºC)
maxima: *13.6ºC *(+0.8ºC)
actual: *4.3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2018 às 00:15)

Boas!
A noite até ia bem encaminhada. Às 21h estavam* 8,5ºC*. Chegou a nebulosidade, e portanto agora estão *10,0ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2018 às 07:17)

Bom dia.
A descida por cá ia bem encaminhada, 6.9°c pelas 00:20, a nebulosidade entrou e tenho 10.2°c com 90%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2018 às 08:48)

Chegado a Campo d'ourique, registo 11.3°c havendo registo de 8.9°c de mínima. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (16 Jan 2018 às 09:42)

a mínima hoje deve/se ter ficado pelos 7º. Neste momento céu mto nublado temperatura bastante amena 10ºC, acho que ainda chove .


----------



## marcoguarda (16 Jan 2018 às 09:54)

Muita morrinha por aqui. Tudo molhado, e estão 11º.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2018 às 11:11)

Dia de morrinha, céu nublado. Os solos já devem estar saturados ou perto disso, neste que deve ser o último dia de chuva deste conjunto de eventos. 

Alguma má visibilidade, sol completamente esquecido. 

14°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia a todos! Dia de morrinha e nevoeiro cerrado. Está tudo molhado com humidade elevada...


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2018 às 11:28)

Por Campo d'ourique nada de morrinha, céu nublado e 14.6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2018 às 11:36)

Boas!
Dia bem tristonho mas não chove. 
Não há muito mais a relatar.
*14,3ºC*.


----------



## RStorm (16 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *4,0ºC *
Máxima: *12,0ºC *
---- ---- --- ---- ---- ---- ----- ---- ---- ----- 
Hoje, minima: *6,1ºC *
Neste momento o céu está nublado com o sol a espreitar. 
T. atual - *15,5ºC*; HR - 74%; Vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2018 às 12:00)

Morrinha.
O nevoeiro na serra é cerrado, a olhometro deve ir praticamente à base da vertente sul, talvez acima cota 170 mts.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2018 às 13:23)

O dia hoje acordou, bem menos frio do que ontem.
O céu está muito nublado, mas morrinha nem ve-la, pelo menos para já.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2018 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,

A minha "vizinhança" tem dito tudo. O dia resume-se até ao momento a céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Não fosse a nebulosidade alta aparecer e a mínima tinha sido interessante, ficou-se nos *8,5ºC*. O ano passado por esta altura já tinha um registo de 0,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 14:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O dia hoje acordou, bem menos frio do que ontem.
> O céu está muito nublado, mas morrinha nem ve-la, pelo menos para já.


Na rua é água por todo o lado e dentro de casa foi dia de limpezas... o chão simplesmente não seca... a morrinha e o nevoeiro cerrado continuam.


----------



## fhff (16 Jan 2018 às 14:24)

Humidade tremenda. Por Colares, morrinha constante desde manhã. Acumulei 2,5  mm. Agora estou em Santarém. 14°C,  nublado mas nada de cacimba.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2018 às 14:46)

chuvisca aqui 

15.3ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2018 às 17:09)

Devo viver em outro pais...aqui só palha em mais num dia seco

14,7℃


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2018 às 17:22)

Aqui o nevoeiro persiste apenas no vales mais encaixados.
A fachada exterior da minha casa, está a pingar água, muita humidade por todo o lado.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Jan 2018 às 18:23)

vai pingando aqui em Alenquer, dia bastante escuro, especialmente depois da tarde, mas ameno 14ºc a esta hora.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2018 às 20:01)

a secura continua e a temperatura sobe estão agora 15ºC a máxima do dia.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

Boa noite, por aqui esta tarde na azervadinha chuviscou e ainda deu para molhar o chão, mas chego ao Couço e a minina davis não têm nada registado, a partir de hoje viva a seca e vai ser mais um mês seco por estas bandas, o 10º consecutivo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2018 às 00:44)

minima: *4.0ºC *(+4.6ºC)
maxima: *15.7ºC *(+1.9ºC)
acumulado: *0.2mm*
actual: *13.0ºC*, noite quente


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia. 
Aqui por Campo d'ourique o sol vai brilhando, e a temperatura segue nos 13.4°c, após uma mínima de 12.1°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Jan 2018 às 11:25)

Bom dia
Minima bem mais alta: *12,6ºC *
A manhã de hoje tem sido solarenga e ventosa. Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos *15,5ºC* e ainda chegou a chuviscar mas não acumulou nada. 
T. atual - *14,8ºC*; HR - 70%; Vento moderado de noroeste 13,0 Km/h.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

Mínima de 12,9ºC

Agora sol e calor estão 16,8ºC com vento fraco 
A ver se hoje chega muito próximo dos 20ºC


----------



## jamestorm (17 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

noite foi bem abafada...nem parece noite de Janeiro. De manha não havia qq frio..12º de minima. Penso que os próximos dias vao ser de primavera


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2018 às 16:47)

Temperatura mínima alta também por aqui, *12,9ºC*. Saí de casa com 14ºC e céu muito nublado pelas 07h30. Depois, no Parque das Nações, após o Sol nascer o céu limpou quase por completo e a apareceu a bela da nortada a tornar a sensação térmica um pouco desconfortável.

Foto ao amanhecer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2018 às 17:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Temperatura mínima alta também por aqui, *12,9ºC*. Saí de casa com 14ºC e céu muito nublado pelas 07h30. Depois, no Parque das Nações, após o Sol nascer o céu limpou quase por completo e a apareceu a bela da nortada a tornar a sensação térmica um pouco desconfortável.
> 
> Foto ao amanhecer.


Muito bonita!

Por aqui também aumentou a mínima, *11,2ºC.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2018 às 18:07)

O dia de hoje acordou com muita humidade, pois os espaços calcetados em Torres Novas, estavam todos molhados, e em certos locais onde a calçada está mais gasta até chegava a escorregar.
De resto o dia foi bem ameno, com sol, que acabou de por agora á pouco tempo.
Aproveitei para plantar mais algumas árvores durante a tarde, e ainda tive de tirar uma camisola, pois estava a "morrer" de calor.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2018 às 18:13)

A máxima do dia foi de *18,3ºC*

agora segue nos *13,9ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (17 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

Alenquer: muita nortada todo o dia, um certo desconforto devido à mesma. Máxima foi de 16ºC


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2018 às 18:28)

Boa tarde, 

Máxima do ano de 17, 7°C igualada hoje. O Sol hoje esteve bem quente.

Ondas com uma altura significativa na Caparica, praticamente não se via o Bugio aqui da margem sul. 

Algumas fotos que tirei hoje de tarde:























Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 11.0°c, a máxima chegou aos 17.9°c. 
Nada mais pra acrescentar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2018 às 23:44)

Boas, a mínima até ver aconteceu à momentos com 11,9ºC, a mesma temperatura actual, a máxima hoje deu um salto 19ºC, comparado com os 16,5ºC de ontem...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2018 às 23:46)

Boa noite!
O dia foi bem fresco, fruto do vento moderado de noroeste.
Soube bem o solinho de hoje.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2018 às 01:27)

minima: *9.0ºC *(*+5.0ºC*)
maxima: *17.5ºC *(+1.8ºC)
actual: *8.8ºC*, já tive 8.0ºC


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2018 às 09:46)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 9.1°c pelas 8 horas. 
Agora por campo d'ourique sigo com 10.9°c, a mínima por aqui foi tmb de 9.1°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2018 às 13:07)

Depois de um inicio de manhã ainda bem fresco, agora este inicio de tarde segue ameno, com sol, e céu limpo, pois por volta das 7:45, consegui observar um avião comercial.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2018 às 13:44)

Boas!
O dia segue bastante agradável, cheira a primavera.  
O sol brilha com força. 
*15,7°C*


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2018 às 14:14)

Aqui não cheira, está mesmo um dia de Primavera!

Estão *18,3ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## srr (18 Jan 2018 às 14:23)

Aqui....uma verdadeira tarde tipica de Fim de MARÇO / BRIL

Mesmo ontem foi a passagem de ANO , ja estamos em ABril ?  Estou todo baralhado. :-)

18º Graus Temperatura Aparente 22º


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2018 às 14:47)

Boas!

Por aqui nem parece Janeiro! A manhã começou com bastante nevoeiro que foi dissipando, por agora o sol brilha e pode-se dizer que está bem ameno.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Jan 2018 às 17:26)

Boa tarde, belo dia de primavera, a máxima foi de 19.2ºC,  até ao fim do mês esqueçam a chuva.


----------



## lm1960 (18 Jan 2018 às 20:24)

Boas,

Hoje de tarde estive no Bombarral, ás 15:00 não estava agradável e sem vento, depois das 17:00 começou a vir uma brisa juntamente com uma neblina ou nuvens baixas escuras, ficou desagradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2018 às 20:27)

Boas,

Algum desconforto térmico na rua devido ao vento que tem soprando bem, as rajadas rondam os 70 km/h.
A velocidade do vento anda na casa dos 40 km/h. Nem vale a pena queixar-me esta terra sem vento perdia a identidade. 
Hoje andei por Santarém, bem o rio Tejo não está com grande caudal, ainda assim deve ter recuperado bastante, o que é algo impressionante.
Andei também por Alpiarça e Chamusca a temperatura estava nos 17/18ºC e sol estava algo forte.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2018 às 21:42)

Boa noite. 
A máxima de hoje foi igual á de ontem, 17.9°c pelas 15:50, enquanto a mínima ainda desceu mais um pouco depois de ter saído de casa, ficou nos 8.9°c pelas 8:28. 
Agora sigo com 11.8°c e 82%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

máxima: *18.1ºC *(+0.6ºC)
minima: *4.2ºC *(-4.8ºC)
actual: *9.1ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2018 às 10:27)

Bom dia. 
Mínimas altas durante esta madrugada, aqui em Campo d'ourique registei 11.0°c e sigo agora com 13.0°c. 
Lá por casa, em Santa Marta do Pinhal, a mínima ficou pelos 11.6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2018 às 12:34)

Mínima de 10,3ºC

Agra sol, vento fraco e 17,9ºC mais um dia quente


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2018 às 12:43)

A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, hoje acordou com um valente "capacete" que cobria a serra na totalidade.
Agora o dia segue ameno, com céu limpo, o vento fraco, por vezes causa algum desconforto.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2018 às 13:37)

Boas,


Somente por curiosidade... um off-topic...

Faz hoje 5 anos!

Ciclogénese explosiva - Depressão "Gong" - 19 de janeiro de 2013

Foi precisamente no dia em que eu aderi a este fórum!


----------



## RStorm (19 Jan 2018 às 14:17)

Boa Tarde
Mínima de hoje: *9,9ºC *
Estes últimos dias têm sido verdadeiramente primaveris com temperaturas bem amenas e os campos estão a começar a florir com as típicas azedas, nem parece Janeiro, diria mais que estamos em Março. Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos *16,9ºC *ainda longe de bater a máxima do ano até agora *17,6ºC*, atingida no dia 4. 
Agora sigo com uma tarde solarenga e amena com vento fresco de norte 4,3 Km/h, 61 % de HR e *16,7ºC*, vamos ver até onde chega.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2018 às 15:26)

Nova máxima do ano aqui com *19,4ºC* 

Agora estão 18,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2018 às 19:06)

máxima: *18.3ºC *(+0.2ºC)
minima: *6.3ºC *(+1.9ºC)
actual: *13.1ºC*


----------



## RStorm (19 Jan 2018 às 19:09)

Máxima do dia - *17,2ºC *
T. atual - *13,3ºC*; HR - 68%; Vento fraco de norte 7,6 Km/h.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2018 às 19:55)

Estão 14,6℃ com vento fraco 

Máxima foi de *19,4℃*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2018 às 21:22)

Boas pessoal,

Muitos de voçes não acharam estranho a formação de capacete na serra(de Sintra)?
Eu achei,  esteve uma nortada monumental por cá, parecia uma madrugada de verão de nortada agressiva, até deu para formar o capacete.
Mesmo de manhã estava bastante vento, o placard informativo da A16 nas traseiras de casa, avisava o vento forte.
A estação de referência está off ha 20horas, aguardo os dados.
Durante a madrugada devo ter tido rajadas de 80/85 km/h até os respiradores da wc ouvia-se o vento, e mais que rajadas, a velocidade de vento foi bem elevada.
O Arome tinha uma vez mais uma única mancha de 70-80 km/h de rajada aqui entre Alcabideche e Serra de Sintra, notável a resolução daquele modelo.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2018 às 21:57)

Boa noite. 
A mínima do dia ocorreu pelas 21:24 com 11.6°c enquanto a máxima foi de 18.9°c pelas 15:39. Agora segue nos 12.6°c com 75%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Muitos de voçes não acharam estranho a formação de capacete na serra(de Sintra)?
> Eu achei,  esteve uma nortada monumental por cá, parecia uma madrugada de verão de nortada agressiva, até deu para formar o capacete.
> ...


A nortada (e consequente capacete na serra) no Verão forma-se quando há interacção do anticiclone com uma depressão térmica no interior da península ibérica. Penso que aqui a situação é idêntica só que com uma cut-off.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2018 às 09:28)

Esta manhã acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas que já está a começar a dissipar-se, com a ajuda do sol, apenas se mantem "intacto" nos vales mais encaixados.
Enquanto a chuva, não vem, valha-nos o nevoeiro para ir mantendo o solo, e as ervas com alguma humidade.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2018 às 09:37)

Bom dia 







minima de *1.0ºC*, neste momento sigo com *3.7ºC* e esse nevoeiro


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia. 
Sigo com 14.5°c e 75%HR. 
Deitei-me com a temperatura algo elevada, cerca de 10.5°c pelas 23 horas, e não contava com uma mínima tão baixa, pelas 4:22 o registo foi de 5.9°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2018 às 12:13)

Boas!
Depois de uma noite fresca, o dia já segue bem ameno. Alguns cirrus marcam presença no céu.
Notável a mínima horária da EMA da Praia da Rainha, *0,0°C*.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jan 2018 às 13:52)

Boa Tarde
Mínima: *5,2ºC *
Agora sigo com sol, nuvens altas e *14,8ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2018 às 14:49)

Boa tarde.
A temperatura vai subindo, segue pelas 17.7°c com 67%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2018 às 15:17)

O contraluz escurece bastante, o dia está muito mais claro. Eheh 
17.9°c e 68%HR. 
Máxima até ao momento. 18.3°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

Boa tarde,

Pois é, a máxima vai sendo batida aos poucos e ontem registei precisamente *19,6ºC*. 
Claro que não sendo algo único, não deixa de ser impressionante que num mês onde o frio é quase uma regra, desde o dia 1 que registo apenas  5 dias com a máxima inferior a *15ºC*. A mínima desde o início desta temporada de Outono/Inverno ainda não desceu abaixo dos *6,5ºC*. É óbvio que esta situação, poder-se-à inverter até ao fim do Inverno mas os indicadores a médio e longo prazo são francamente negativos. 
Chega a ser irritante, ver o que se passa em praticamente toda a Europa e aqui a estabilidade continua a reinar a seu belo prazer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2018 às 17:38)

Mínima de *6,7ºC
*
Céu praticamente limpo

Solos devem estar a recuperar de tanta chuva.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

Máxima do dia - *15,7ºC *
T. Atual - *12,3ºC*; HR - 82%; Vento fraco 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2018 às 20:52)

Boa noite. 
A máxima de hoje igualou a de ontem, 18.9°c pelas 15:48.
Agora sigo com 12.1°c e 85%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima de *6,7ºC
> *
> Céu praticamente limpo
> 
> *Solos devem estar a recuperar de tanta chuva*.



Só se tiverem a preparar para o agravar da seca, ate agora não vi assim tanta chuva em todo o outono nem em metade deste inverno, este mês teve um bom inicio mas mais de metade foi uma miseria.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2018 às 21:40)

minima: *1.0ºC *(*-5.3ºC*)
maxima: *15.9ºC *(-2.4ºC)
actual: *9.6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2018 às 03:32)

miguel disse:


> Só se tiverem a preparar para o agravar da seca, ate agora não vi assim tanta chuva em todo o outono nem em metade deste inverno, este mês teve um bom inicio mas mais de metade foi uma miseria.


Eu estou a falar da minha zona, acredito que ainda hajam locais em que não choveu muito.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia.
Céu nublado sem vento, a temperatura segue nos 14.6°c com 83%HR. 
A mínima ficou pelos 12.7°c, sendo a máxima a temperatura actual. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2018 às 12:37)

Mínima de 11,4ºC

Agora céu com palha e 15,5ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2018 às 12:43)

Este domingo, até ao momento segue com céu nublado.
A temperatura está estável, pois não se sente frio.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2018 às 13:22)

Nada de novo.
Temperatura nos 15.7°c e 79%HR.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Jan 2018 às 13:50)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão 16ºC e nada de novo apenas céu nublado com abertas, vou com 41.2mm uma fartura de mês.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2018 às 17:04)

Céu muito nublado e um bocado fresco.

Mínima rondou os *11ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2018 às 19:20)

Por volta das 16:30 o céu começou a escurecer muito, que por vezes até me chegou a deixar na dúvida, que poderia chover alguma coisa.
O final de tarde, foi algo fresco, mas dentro de casa, basta a lareira apenas a funcionar a meio-gás, só para manter a temperatura ambiente.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2018 às 21:00)

Dia sem história, máxima de 16.2°c pelas 14:47. 
Agora sigo sem vento, com 13.4°c e 84%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse (21 Jan 2018 às 23:56)

Hoje a tarde, na serra de Sintra céu muito nublado e no sitio onde estive (topo da pedra amarela), nebulosidade muito baixa no vale próximo, certamente abaixo dos c. 400m de altitude do local onde estava... mas nada dessas nuvens baixas do lado do mar.

Agora pergunta de meteo-noob: porque é que isto acontece? Já varias vezes vi aquele vale com nuvens muito baixas mesmo mas do lado do mar nada...

PS: Ate queria colocar umas fotos mas ainda n percebi como colocar aqui fotos a partir do tlm...


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

minima: *4.2ºC *(+3.2ºC)
maxima: *16.5ºC *(+0.6ºC)
actual: *9.9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2018 às 00:39)

Eclipse disse:


> Hoje a tarde, na serra de Sintra céu muito nublado e no sitio onde estive (topo da pedra amarela), nebulosidade muito baixa no vale próximo, certamente abaixo dos c. 400m de altitude do local onde estava... mas nada dessas nuvens baixas do lado do mar.
> 
> Agora pergunta de meteo-noob: porque é que isto acontece? Já varias vezes vi aquele vale com nuvens muito baixas mesmo mas do lado do mar nada...
> 
> PS: Ate queria colocar umas fotos mas ainda n percebi como colocar aqui fotos a partir do tlm...


É fácil 
Em baixo onde escreves tens uma caixa onde diz ( fotos, ficheiros e vídeos) clicas aí .Depois selecionas a foto  a partir da tua galeria fotos do tlm, carregas a foto para aqui e públicas !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 10:49)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui chuviscou durante a noite. Tive necessidade de sair durante a noite e estava tudo bem molhado e muitas poças de água na estrada.


----------



## RStorm (22 Jan 2018 às 11:16)

Bom dia
Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *10,5ºC *
Máxima: *15,9ºC *
---- ---- ---- ---- ----- ----- ------
Hoje 
Mínima: *8,0ºC *
Céu muito nublado 
T. Atual - *14,2ºC*; HR - 71%; Vento fraco de N 5,4 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

Boa tarde!

O céu tem estado muito nublado desde que cheguei a Leiria por volta das 9h, com temperaturas amenas para Janeiro. As estações da zona indicam valores da ordem dos 15ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Jan 2018 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, mais um dia cheio de sol e estão 17.1ºC, quinta pode chuviscar.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jan 2018 às 16:44)

Boas,

Mais um dia Primaveril por aqui, hoje até de manga curta se está bem. A máxima chegou aos *17,0ºC* e a mínima ficou-se nos *12,3ºC*.
Condições actuais:

16,1ºC
61% h.r
Vento fraco NE
1029hPa


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2018 às 23:10)

Boa noite. 
Mais um dia sem muito pra contar, a máxima ficou nos 17.2°c pelas 15:19, e a mínima vai sendo feita agora, com 11.4°c e 86%HR.  

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2018 às 03:06)

minima: *4.3ºC *(-0.5ºC)
maxima: *17.5ºC *(+1.0ºC)
actual: *4.8ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia. 
A temperatura hoje lá desceu um bocado mais, saí de casa e a mínima era de 7.5°c.
Aqui por campo D'ourique sigo com 9.8°c que é a mínima até ao momento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Jan 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia, aqui está um belo nevoeiro e estão 9.2ºC.


----------



## RStorm (23 Jan 2018 às 11:04)

Bom dia
Máxima de ontem: *16,0ºC *
---- ---- ---- ----- ----- ----- -----
Minima de hoje: *5,9ºC *
O dia começou com nevoeiro que entretanto já se dissipou, agora está sol com algumas nuvens altas. 
T. Atual - *11,2ºC*; HR - 91%; Vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jan 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia!
O dia acordou fresco, senti frio ao sair de casa. Era visível algum nevoeiro ao longe.
Deixo aqui uma foto espectacular de hoje, na zona da expo:


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2018 às 18:06)

Boa tarde. 
Já por casa, sigo com 14.7°c e 78%HR. 
A mínima ainda desceu após sair de casa, 7.3°c pelas 7:30. A máxima atingiu os 17.4°c pelas 15:15. 
Vejo que o nevoeiro durou, ao meio dia ainda tinha 97%HR, e 85%HR pelas 13:00. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2018 às 18:33)

O dia hoje amanheceu com nevoeiro cerrado.
O sol marcou presença durante todo o dia, com uma temperatura amena.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2018 às 22:31)

Mais um dia de Primavera em pleno Inverno... 

Dia ameno que começou com muita nebulosidade que foi limpando ao longo do dia.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2018 às 00:48)

minima: *2.6ºC *(-1.7ºC)
maxima: *16.7ºC *(-0.8ºC)
actual: *4.4ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Jan 2018 às 07:23)

Bom dia.
Madrugada fresquinha com 1.6°C e céu limpo.
Curiosidade: A velhinha Wmr200 a prever neve


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2018 às 08:17)

Bom dia. 
Saí de casa com nevoeiro e 7.6°c após uma mínima de 5.9°c. 
O nevoeiro hoje chega também a algumas partes de Lisboa, ficou aqui às portas de Campo d'ourique não tendo conseguido subir o vale da Av. de Ceuta. 
Sigo com 8.0°c que é a mínima actual. 
A foto foi tirada na Rua Correia Teles, com vista para a Rua Maria Pia. 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Jan 2018 às 11:23)

Bom dia

Na zona da Caparica e Vale de Milhaços - Corroios, hoje de manhã estava bastante nevoeiro, quase que até dava para dizer que chuviscou.

De momento o nevoeiro está a dissipar-se, talvez daqui a algum tempo irá manter-se a nebulosidade ou mesmo sol.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Jan 2018 às 11:53)

Bom dia, manhã de muito nevoeiro e frio, ainda estão 6ºC, assim dá gosto.


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2018 às 14:19)

Boas, dia típico de inverno ao contrário dos anteriores, a temperatura actual ainda não chegou à temperatura de ontem à noite! Temperatura actual de 7,6ºC e 96% de HR.
Muito nevoeiro, hoje de manhã quando sai de casa, em contraponto aqui por Queluz, está bem mais ameno!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2018 às 14:22)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Leiria prossegue a Primavera, muito Sol, algumas nuvens altas e temperaturas amenas de 16/17ºC!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2018 às 15:47)

Boas!
Já tinha saudades de ver Lisboa a ser "invadida" pelo nevoeiro. 
Por Carnaxide, não há nevoeiro mas está bem fresco. O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altaa.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2018 às 17:00)

Boa tarde.
Céu de de nuvens altas nesta altura, visto de Monsanto (Lisboa). 12,5°C ,  70% vento quase nulo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Jan 2018 às 17:01)

Boa Tarde
Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:  *3,4ºC *
Máxima: *12,3ºC *
Dia fresco com céu nublado por nuvens altas, neblina e nevoeiro cerrado até ao meio-dia. Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos *16,0ºC *
T. atual - *11,0ºC*; HR - 82%; Vento fraco de Oeste 1,1 Km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2018 às 17:52)

Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 30 metros, e o frio marcou presença durante todo o dia, pois em 8 horas de trabalho, só consegui aquecer agora á lareira.
O nevoeiro pouco se dissipou e já está a ficar mais denso, por isso amanhã, deve de ser um dia semelhante ao de hoje.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2018 às 18:54)

máxima: *10.1ºC  *(*-6.6ºC*) (até parece mal meter esta máxima com cor vermelho )
minima: *3.5ºC *(+0.9ºC)
actual: *7.8ºC*

praticamente todo o dia de nevoeiro, quando começou a tentar descobrir o sol já era tarde para a maxima subir muito, dai esta máxima, agora já está limpo de nevoeiro, agora só já as nuvens altas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2018 às 19:27)

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu praticamente limpo em Loures, mas havia bastante humidade no ar. Era claramente visível uma espessa camada de nevoeiro na zona Norte da lezíria de Loures. Ao chegar ao Campo Grande, pelas 8h20, o céu apresentava-se também praticamente limpo, mas notava-se uma leve neblina (altura em que tirei a fotografia). Com o passar do tempo foi ficando mais enevoado, fazendo com que a temperatura não subisse muito (às 12h estavam apenas 6,6ºC na estação do Aeroporto - G. Coutinho). Depois foi-se dissipando lentamente a partir do início da tarde.

Mínima de *5,4ºC*. Sigo com 12,0ºC.


----------



## lm1960 (24 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Boas,

Hoje fiz o trajecto Loures/Bombarral pela nac.8, saí ás 06:30 e apanhei nevoeiro nunca muito espesso e temperaturas
de +01º a 7,5.....por vezes variação de 5º em centenas de metros.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Jan 2018 às 22:03)

Boa noite
Mínima de madrugada de 1.4°C
O dia foi de sol com máxima de 16.4°C
Agora 8.0°C
Estamos chuvinha para amanhã.


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2018 às 23:20)

Boas, dia de muito frio pela Póvoa... a máxima foi de 10,7ºC atingida de madrugada!
Agora sigo com 8,8ºC e 93% de HR, lá fora continua uma névoa baixa.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2018 às 23:53)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 9.9°c e 95%HR. 
A máxima do dia ainda subiu aos 13.9°c pelas 16:47, altura em que o nevoeiro se dissipou, pois pelas 13:00 o registo era de 8.8°c. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Jan 2018 às 04:57)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2018 às 06:51)

Boas,
Por aqui já acumulou 5,3 mm nada mau.
95 mm de acumulado mensal.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Jan 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia.
Chuva moderada com o acumulado nos 5mm
Temperatura mínima de 7.7°C
Temperatura actual de 11.9°C


----------



## srr (25 Jan 2018 às 08:35)

Idem como o WHORTAS ( axo piado ao nome)

5 mm , com chuva tipo "molha parvos" toda a noite e continua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui esteve a chover bem durante a noite e continua até agora... não esperava tanto.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia.
Saí de casa pelas 9 horas com 13.2°c e 97%HR, o acumulado estava nos 5.0 mm. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2018 às 10:57)

Acumulados *7,4mm* hoje nada mau mesmo, não esperava nem metade para hoje.

Agora estão *12,3ºC *e céu encoberto mas com tendência a melhorar


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2018 às 11:24)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva em Leiria, com acumulados a variar entre os 8 e os 11mm nas estações da zona, nada mau!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 11:31)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã de chuva em Leiria, com acumulados a variar entre os 8 e os 11mm nas estações da zona, nada mau!


Bom dia também! E mais vem a caminho, o radar não está mau...


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2018 às 12:18)

a frente passou há pouco tempo, agora o sol já brilha, acumulou *5.5mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 14:19)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora! Ficou o céu muito escuro e levantou-se muito vento!


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2018 às 14:33)

enquanto tive a almoçar, caiu um aguaceiro


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

Boa tarde, aguaceiros fracos pós-frontais depois de uma frente de que já não restam vestígios de acumulados.
13,1°C 55% rajadas até 25Km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 14:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial agora! Ficou o céu muito escuro e levantou-se muito vento!


Mais um aguaceiro forte... o primeiro foi bem intenso...


----------



## marcoguarda (25 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

Aguaceiro de granizo aqui! Desceu bem a temperatura e o vento levantou-se.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

Alguns aguaceiros...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

Boas pancadas de água umas a seguir ás outras! Chove bem aqui!


----------



## srr (25 Jan 2018 às 15:04)

Por esta é que nao esperava, após a frente que rendeu 8,00 mm.

Tenho agora vento  forte de rajada +/- 50kms/H 

E aguaceiros valentes.


----------



## dvieira (25 Jan 2018 às 15:31)

Aguaceiros frios do pós frontal fizeram descer a temperatura. Neste momento 8,5 ° C. 92% HR.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Jan 2018 às 15:36)

Boa tarde, bem vá lá a frente rendeu 3.8mm, agora muito vento mas nada de aguaceiros.


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Jan 2018 às 15:54)

Boa tarde,
Noite e dia de alguma chuva, bem vinda seja.
Agora estamos com 10,7ºC e não chove de momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 16:21)

Mais chuva forte!


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2018 às 16:34)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Leiria a tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros, sendo por vezes fortes. Note-se igualmente uma diminuição da temperatura. 

Os acumulados de precipitação variam entre os 11 e os 14 mm nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Jan 2018 às 16:42)

Por cá o destaque vai para o vento que já chegou aos 51km/h, aguaceiros é vẽ-los passar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2018 às 17:00)

O dia começou bem, com aguaceiros moderados e assim permaneceu até mais das 9 da manhã.
Agora esta tarde tem caído alguns aguaceiros fracos pontuais.
Neste momento é possível observar um bonito arco-íris.


----------



## RStorm (25 Jan 2018 às 17:02)

Boa Tarde

Extremos do dia:
Mínima: *8,1ºC*
Máxima: *14,4ºC *
Acumulado: *5,4mm*

A manhã foi chuvosa com chuva fraca persistente até ao final da manhã, desde aí o céu abriu-se e tem vindo a tornar-se pouco nublado. 
T. Atual - *12,4ºC*; HR - 61%; Vento moderado NO 14,0 Km/h


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

Tirando a frente mais generosa que o esperado com 7,6mm a tarde foi sem pinga para amostra tal como esperado, os aguaceiros não afetavam esta zona 

Máxima ainda chegou aos 15,5℃

Agora estão 12℃


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Jan 2018 às 19:29)

Cai uma carga de água monumental, misturada com granizo


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2018 às 20:07)

aguaceiro fraco com 8.5ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Jan 2018 às 20:59)

Relâmpagos e chuva forte por aqui neste instante


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Ouve-se trovoada em Leiria! 

Aguaceiro forte!


----------



## dvieira (25 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

Neste momento aguaceiros com vento á mistura. Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada mas como estou dentro de casa não tenho a certeza. Agora 5,9 °C. HR 92 %.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

MSantos disse:


> Houve-se trovoada em Leiria!
> 
> Aguaceiro forte!


Bem, mas que grande aguaceiro torrencial com granizo e trovoada! Ia a entrar na igreja da Torre e até dei um salto, deve ter caído muito perto, e estive uns 5 min dentro do carro porque não se conseguia sair com tanta chuva e granizo!


----------



## celsomartins84 (25 Jan 2018 às 21:52)

Trovão 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Jan 2018 às 22:04)

Alenquer: caiu agora há pouco um aguaceiro forte com granizo pelo meio ..está bastante frio. 6ºC mas sensação térmica é inferior


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2018 às 22:06)

aguaceiro  com rajadas fortes, mais vento que chuva, 7ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Jan 2018 às 22:07)

Boas
Depois de um dia em que choveu mais do que eu esperava, e por vezes forte, o acumulado até agora foi de 13.4 mm
Os episódios de vento também surpreenderam pois foi registrada uma rajada de 51 km/h, o que para este local não é normal.
Temperatura máxima de 14.1°C
temperatura mínima e actual de 6.3°C
Nada de granizo ️


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

Boas!
O acumulado de hoje vai em* 3,9 mm*. Não choveu mais depois da passagem da frente.
O litoral centro ainda vai ver alguma chuva durante esta noite:




Estão *8,3°C* e o céu vai ficando encoberto.


----------



## meteocaldas (25 Jan 2018 às 22:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> O litoral centro ainda vai ver alguma chuva durante esta noite:


A essa hora caíram mais 2mm a somar aos 9mm que já tinham caído, o que faz um acumulado superiror ao que eu tinha previsto para hoje :-)
Pena é que no alentejo continue a não chegar quase nada desta chuva tão necessária.
E aqui fica o comparativo de hoje para ser mais fácil ver a distribuição da precipitação:








http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxstations.php (comparativo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp (responsivo e agora com webcam live)
https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas (visitem e se gostarem...  )


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2018 às 23:05)

Chove bem!


----------



## Candy (25 Jan 2018 às 23:08)

Boas,

Malta, não sei como está nos outros locais, mas no centro de Peniche o vento sopra bastente forte e com rajadas muito fortes! Não estava à espera de tanto vento!


----------



## meteocaldas (25 Jan 2018 às 23:20)

Candy disse:


> Malta, não sei como está nos outros locais, mas no centro de Peniche o vento sopra bastente forte e com rajadas muito fortes! Não estava à espera de tanto vento!


Vá-se lá compreender a meteorologia!!! 
Não estavas à espera de tanto vento aí e eu não estava à espera de tanta acalmia aqui! Depois de todo o dia a +30km/h, de repente as rajadas estão a 6km/h!!!

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxstations.php (comparativo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp (responsivo e agora com webcam live)
https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas (visitem e se gostarem...  )


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2018 às 23:25)

A malta dizia que o pós-frontal ia ser fraco mas até tem sido bem jeitoso aqui em Leiria, tivemos vários aguaceiros ao longo da tarde e ao início da noite tivemos alguma trovoada e até granizo, muito melhor do que estava à espera. 

Os acumulados nas estação da cidade e arredores variaram 13 a 16 mm. Olhando pelo radar talvez ainda possa vir mais qualquer coisa. 

Por agora vai arrefecendo bem com valores da ordem dos 5/7ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Jan 2018 às 23:26)

Novo aguaceiro com granizo à mistura.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

Um aguaceiro que nem acumulou nada foi aqui o pós frontal..


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2018 às 23:56)

Não estava nada à espera destes aguaceiros. Chove bem outra vez!
*4,8 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

minima: *4.5ºC *(+1.0ºC)
maxima: *13.9ºC *(+3.8ºC)
acumulado: *6.8mm*, esperava menos gostei
actual: *4.5ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2018 às 00:07)

E parou.
*5,1 mm* acumulados ontem (dia 25). 
Praia da Rainha seguia com* 3,6°C *às 23h, a competir com várias estações do norte.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2018 às 00:21)

Boa noite.
O dia terminou com 5.6 mm acumulados e com a mínima de 7.5°c feita pelas 22 horas. Caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 0.4 mm, e quanto á temperatura sigo com 8.7°c e 87%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2018 às 01:28)

Boa noite por aqui o dia de ontem 25 foi marcado por chuva por vezes forte de madrugada  e até ao inicio da manhã depois veio o pós frontal com alguns aguaceiros moderados até agora, resumindo choveu mais do que eu estava á espera segundo as minhas contas já cheguei á média do mês em relação á chuva


----------



## Candy (26 Jan 2018 às 01:48)

meteocaldas disse:


> Vá-se lá compreender a meteorologia!!!
> Não estavas à espera de tanto vento aí e eu não estava à espera de tanta acalmia aqui! Depois de todo o dia a +30km/h, de repente as rajadas estão a 6km/h!!!
> 
> http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxstations.php (comparativo)
> ...



Por cá já acalmou. Embora continue a soprar bem.
Entretanto vem lá mais um aguaceiro. Mais fraco do que os anteriores...
Voltámos a ficar sem a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro. Algo que vem a acontecer sempre que sopra um pouco mais forte!


----------



## Candy (26 Jan 2018 às 01:56)

Dizia eu que o aguaceiro que ai vinha não ia ser tão forte quanto os anteriores! Pois, dizia mal!!!

Parece um exército de carros a passar em estrada molhada! Tal é o barulho da chuva! 

O vento voltou a intensificar.


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Jan 2018 às 07:12)

Bom dia
1.6°C
0.8 mm acumulado


----------



## André Filipe Bom (26 Jan 2018 às 09:29)

Bom dia, minima fresca, 1.1ºC por agora estão 7.7ºC e céu limpo, ainda não foi desta que tive um mês na média, mas melhores meses virão.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia. 
Lá por casa a mínima ficou pelos 7.9°c, o acumulado foi feito com o aguaceiro que começou antes da meia noite, e ainda registou 0.4 mm após a meia noite. 
Agora por campo d'ourique sigo com 10.4°c após mínima de 8.2°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2018 às 10:40)

Boas,

Minima: *6,0ºC*
Actual: *11,2ºC*
Vento forte por cá.

Em termos de acumulados, ontem rendeu *7,6 mm*, hoje segue nos *0,5 mm*.

Ontem _*Ulgueira*_ (cota 235mts) somou mais *15 mm*, excelente rega na zona Oeste da serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2018 às 15:05)

Belo aguaceiro agora


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2018 às 15:24)

Boa tarde
Ontem ainda caíram aguaceiros moderados a partir das 22h.
Hoje só uns pingos ha pouco.
Céu com cirrostratus e cirrus:
12,9°C 52% vento com rajada máxima de 42 Km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Jan 2018 às 15:29)

Boa tarde,
Dia sem chuva por aqui, hoje de manhã ainda choveu mas depois terminou tendo voltado o tempo seco-
Agora estão 11,0ºC e uma PA de 1027 hPa


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Jan 2018 às 15:42)

E chove !


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2018 às 21:15)

minima: *1.4ºC *(-3.1ºC)
maxima: *13.9ºC *(+0.0ºC)
actual: *7.6ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Jan 2018 às 22:57)

Boa noite
Estão 4.1°C . Que grizo ou será que estou desabituado !!
O dia foi de sol até ao início da tarde, depois encobriu.
Temp. Max de 13.1°C
Tempo. Min de 1.3°C


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Jan 2018 às 07:44)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima de 0.5°C
Agora 1.8°C e céu azul


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Jan 2018 às 08:52)

Bom dia, Minima de 1.3ºC, agora estão 2.9ºC e céu azul.


----------



## RStorm (27 Jan 2018 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *6,7ºC *
Máxima: *13,7ºC *
O dia de ontem foi de sol, algumas nuvens, vento moderado de norte e um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou *0,3mm*. No dia 25, o acumulado ainda chegou aos *6,6mm *com um aguaceiro intenso que deixou *1,2mm *por volta das 22h30. 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
Hoje 
Mínima: *7,0ºC *
Manhã com céu limpo e vento fraco de N. 
T. Atual - *9,1ºC*; HR - 63%; Vento - 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2018 às 13:15)

Este sábado acordou logo com sol, mas o vento causa muito desconforto devido ao frio.
De resto nada a relatar, mantem-se tudo na mesma, resta esperar que caia mais alguma chuvinha dos céus.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2018 às 21:39)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 11.3°c e 77%HR, algo desagradável por causa do vento.
Os extremos oscilaram entre os 9.2°c pelas 8:11 e os 15.2°c pelas 15:15.
O vento ficou pelos 23 Km/h NE. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (27 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Alenquer: temperatura a descer bem, estamos já com 4ºC neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2018 às 02:10)

minima: *4.1ºC *(+3.7ºC)
maxima: *15.2ºC *(+1.3ºC)
actual: *7.1ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Jan 2018 às 07:56)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 0.3°C


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Jan 2018 às 09:12)

3.2°C e vidro do carro assim


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2018 às 13:51)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 15.0°c, máxima até ao momento, e 55%HR, o vento está bastante desagradável.
A mínima ficou nos 8.5°c pelas 6:04. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2018 às 14:41)

Boas!
Estes últimos dias têm sido muito desagradáveis por causa do vento intenso de norte. Ontem, perto do instituto superior técnico até me desequilibrei com uma rajada.
Hoje, o dia continua muito ventoso, apesar do calor que se sente ao sol. De notar também a quantidade considerável de azedas presentes nos terrenos aqui à volta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

Por aqui esta tarde segue com vento moderado, a forte, mal se consegue estar na rua a fazer qualquer tipo de trabalho, nem o boné consegue ficar "sossegado" na cabeça por muito tempo.
Vi agora a ocorrencia de um incendio agrícola, em Lapas, Torres Novas, e com este vento, em nada ajuda, estão já no local 7 bombeiros e 3 veiculos. 

Encontrei esta foto de uma "estação meteorológica" artesanal, e não consegui de deixar de a partilhar aqui.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2018 às 17:19)

Boas

Mínima de *6,3ºC *com chill mínimo de 4ºC
Máxima bem altinha de *18,1ºC*

Rajada máxima até agora de* 42km/h 
*
Agora estão 17,0ºC com vento moderado de Este


----------



## criz0r (28 Jan 2018 às 17:19)

Boa tarde,

De volta, após um interregno de alguns dias por terras mágicas Açorianas.
O dia segue seco e solarengo por aqui, máxima de *17,0ºC* e nortada moderada durante todo o dia.
Acumulado do mês, segue nos *48,3mm *que é muito pouco face ao que este mês representa.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Jan 2018 às 17:26)

Boa tarde, por aqui muito vento e alguns cumulus a sul, a temperatura está nos 16.6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2018 às 18:02)

Depois de uma tarde espetacular de sol, começa a aparecer nebulosidade convectiva proveniente de Este.





O vento acalmou bastante!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2018 às 18:24)

Depois de uma tarde de vendaval, causando vários ocorrencia de quedas de árvores, aqui pelos concelhos vizinhos, agora o vento já está um pouco mais calmo.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2018 às 19:26)

tarde verdadeiramente primaveril..andei de t shirt e a noite vai no mesmo caminho, se não fosse o ligeiro vento estávamos em Maio. 15 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2018 às 19:49)

Boas,

Sem muito a relatar. basicamente dias ventosos por cá e sol.
A mínima de hoje foi algo fria, *6,2ºC.*
Não vejo assim dias tão quentes, pelo menos para aqui as previsões não apontam para esse cenário.
Por norma esta zona é sempre  menos quente que Cascais e Estoril, e ainda bem que assim é, bem dita altitude - exposição ao vento.
Amanhã a previsão mete *18ºC* para cá, vamos ver.

T.actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Jan 2018 às 21:59)

Boa noite
Depois de uma manhã gelada com a temperatura mínima a chegar aos 0.2°C, o dia foi bastante agradável com uma temperatura máxima de 16.9°C.
Agora estão 13.7°C.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2018 às 22:23)

O vento aqui amainou, estão 12℃ agora a minima vai ser mais alta


----------



## criz0r (28 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

12,8°C por aqui e nortada moderada. Dias aborrecidos.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jan 2018 às 23:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui esta tarde segue com vento moderado, a forte, mal se consegue estar na rua a fazer qualquer tipo de trabalho, nem o boné consegue ficar "sossegado" na cabeça por muito tempo.
> Vi agora a ocorrencia de um incendio agrícola, em Lapas, Torres Novas, e com este vento, em nada ajuda, estão já no local 7 bombeiros e 3 veiculos.
> 
> Encontrei esta foto de uma "estação meteorológica" artesanal, e não consegui de deixar de a partilhar aqui.


não é ideia nova existe uma à entrada do parque biológico de Gaia


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2018 às 00:37)

minima: *3.5ºC *(-0.6ºC)
maxima: *17.5ºC *(+1.7ºC)
actual: *10.3ºC*

dia com vento e apareceu uns cumulus a meio da tarde


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Jan 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima de 2.4°C
Agora estão 5.8°C
Por aqui esperamos uma máxima a rondar os 19°C


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

*20.0ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jan 2018 às 14:46)

Boas!
Depois de uma manhã ventosa, o dia segue bastante agradável, a convidar para um belo passeio. 
Estão *16,9ºC *e por vezes sopra uma rajada mais intensa.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2018 às 15:05)

Boas

Mínima de *8,7ºC*

Agora estão *19,7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (29 Jan 2018 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,

Já se anda de manga curta lá fora, não fosse a nortada moderada e o dia seria bem quente. A tarde segue com 18,7°C.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2018 às 15:50)

20℃ e vejo pessoas vestidas para ir para a neve


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jan 2018 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!
O vento tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade. Estão *17,3℃*.
Nota-se alguma poeira em suspensão. Foto tirada há pouco:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2018 às 18:32)

Boas,

De manhã a lestada esteve implacável.
A estação de referência(no parametro vento)registou rajada máxima de 64 km/h, mas em Alcabideche devo ter tido 75/80 km/h.

Cabo Raso, registou máxima horária de *20,2ºC*.
De momento não sei o meu registo, mas foi certamente bem mais baixo.


----------



## fsl (29 Jan 2018 às 18:50)

Em Nova-Oeiras a TEMP Max atingiu 20.0º às 15:02.  No entanto a Temp sensorial situou-se sempre com sensação de FRIO ...


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Jan 2018 às 20:15)

Boa noite
Dia fantástico em que a temperatura máxima chegou aos 19.2°C.
Agora  já estão 8.4°C


----------



## remember (29 Jan 2018 às 20:25)

Boas, dia bastante ameno, até por Queluz. Aqui pela Póvoa sigo agora com uns amenos 16,9°C e 53% de HR.
Máxima de 19,4°C e mínima de 10,9°C


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2018 às 20:27)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por cá os extremos do dia foram os seguintes:

Tmin. 9.5°c (6:43)
Tmax. 18.6°c (14:50)
Vento máx. 31 Km/h

Agora sigo com 14.9°c e 68%HR. 
O vento diminuiu um pouco. 
Está bom pra secar a roupa e a pouca água que há pelos solos. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2018 às 21:14)

Boas,

A máxima foi aos *18,2ºC*, a mínima desceu aos* 8,8ºC*.
Na próxima quinta será novamente um dia bem ventoso por cá, a lestada veio para ficar infelizmente...
Confesso que foi estranho chegar a casa perto das 21h com o termómetro do carro a marcar *16ºC.*..o vento sente-se algo morno.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jan 2018 às 23:20)

Noite anormalmente quente por aqui..está melhor que algumas noites de verão   14ºC neste momento.
Não sei como ha gente a dizer q estes dias são espectaculares...estamos em Janeiro pessoal..Janeiro..e esteve bue calor hoje!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jan 2018 às 23:26)

Boas!
Máxima de *17,6ºC* de acordo com a estação mais próxima. Muito agradável. 
Se alguém encontrar um sensor da La Crosse por favor que me avise, voou janela fora com a ventania de ontem. 
A noite segue bem amena.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2018 às 03:07)

minima: *8.3ºC *(+4.8ºC)
maxima: *20.1ºC *(+2.6ºC)
actual: *8.1ºC*, já tive 6.2ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Jan 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia
1.6°C por aqui
Esperamos mais um dia quentinho .


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2018 às 09:58)

Mais um dia ventoso, sensação térmica horrível e mãos a congelar.

Temp, ontem não passou dos 17°C.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2018 às 10:05)

Bom dia.
Hoje a mínima lá por casa ficou pelos 10.7°c com a humidade nos 78%.
Aqui por campo d'ourique sigo com 11.4°c, tendo a mínima descido aos 10.2°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2018 às 11:17)

Bem, Quinta vai ser valente...O Arpege já mete rajadas de 85 km/h para aqui.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Tal como ontem, hoje temos mais um dia de Primavera aqui pela cidade do Liz ou Lis, com muito Sol e temperaturas amenas.


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2018 às 12:58)

Boa tarde,

Para não variar, céu limpo e nortada moderada por aqui.
Mínima de *11,4ºC* e temperatura actual ainda nos 15,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2018 às 13:20)

Aqui Minima de 9,1℃

Agora mais um dia bem quente já estão 17,7℃ e o vento bem mais fraco hoje


----------



## RStorm (30 Jan 2018 às 13:22)

Boa Tarde
Dia solarengo, ameno e ventoso.
T. Atual - *16,0ºC*; HR - 50%; Vento de N 11,9 Km/h.


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2018 às 14:45)

Alguma nebulosidade alta a surgir nos últimos minutos, pena que não passe disto.
Entretanto, a máxima superior a 15ºC em Janeiro prossegue com 17,0ºC actuais e o vento vai soprando moderado.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Jan 2018 às 15:39)

Boa tarde, sigo com 18.2ºC  e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2018 às 17:24)

A máxima hoje foi ligeiramente mais baixa que ontem, ficou nos *18,9ºC* contra os 20,0ºC de ontem.

Agora céu a ficar muito nublado por palha e temperatura nos 17,1ºC , vai ser mais uma noite pouco fria.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2018 às 17:54)

Boas!
A tarde segue bem amena, sem muito vento e ouvem-se os pássaros a cantar. Viva a Primavera! 
Muita nebulosidade a aproximar-se de sul:


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2018 às 18:03)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje a máxima foi mais baixa do que ontem, o registo foi de 17.5°c pelas 16:36, o vento atingiu os 32 Km/h. 
Agora sigo com 15.4°c e 65%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2018 às 18:18)

Hoje foi mais um dia de temperaturas amenas, dignas de Primavera, ou antes dizer, de Inverno, o vento fraco a moderado, também marcou presença principalmente durante a manhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

Final de dia igual ao de ontem, 13°C pela Avenida de Roma. 

Nuvens altas bem iluminadas pela quase super lua.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2018 às 20:06)

minima: *6.8ºC *(-1.5ºC)
maxima: *18.9ºC *(-1.2ºC)
actual: *13.1ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Jan 2018 às 21:53)

Dia sem história
Temperatura mínima de  1.0 °C
Temperatura máxima de 19.9 °C
Temperatura actual de   6.1°C


----------



## jamestorm (30 Jan 2018 às 22:18)

Noite mais fria que ontem por aqui, estava a descer bastante bem, mas entrou nebulosidade e ficou pelos 7ºC pra já...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

18,8 graus de máxima.

Curiosa a situação de Quinta em termos de vento, o gfs já mete vento a 50 km/h para cá. Nortada violenta  de volta,faço ideia a brutalidade nos sítios do costume aqui do concelho,ai se houvesse estações.
O IPMA vai lançar aviso amarelo...


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Jan 2018 às 06:29)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 1.4°C.
Parece existir geada mas não consigo foto - ainda é noite.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 09:57)

Bom dia,

Mínima do dia atingida precisamente agora, 10,9ºC. 
Venha de lá essa massa de ar frio apocalíptica, como já hoje vi na comunicação social.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2018 às 10:10)

Bom dia. 
Pelas 7:30 quando saí de casa a temperatura estava nos 9.6°c, sendo a mínima até ao momento. 
Aqui por Campo d'ourique sigo com 12.0°c após mínima de 9.9°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2018 às 11:12)

Boas,

Pois é, durante a madrugada o IPMA lá lançou o aviso amarelo devido ao vento, situação algo óbvia, pena no verão por cá sermos massacrados e _nickes,_ enfim detalhes.
Amanhã será um dia com rajadas de 100 kmh, nos pontos mais ventosos, e nem é preciso cá Peninhas.  É possível que os bombeiros de Alcabideche tenham algumas ocorrências, estão habituados.
Amanhã a temperatura em si não será nada de extraordinário, mas será uma enorme diferença, um pequeno exemplo.
Neste momento tenho 15,1ºC e vento fraco.
Amanhã à mesma hora devo ter uns 11ºC e vento forte a muito forte, o desconforto térmico vai disparar e muito, apenas isso.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia soalheiro e primaveril aqui em Leiria, mas não tão quente que ontem. A manhã começou fresca mas já vai aquecendo bem.

Temperaturas a variar neste momento entre os 14 e os 16ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2018 às 12:05)

Orion disse:


> Para alegrar a malta



Mais do mesmo. Mais um inverno semi-árido. Dezembro e Janeiro secos, Fevereiro pode ir pelo mesmo caminho. Pode ser frio, mas este no início será continental.

Ontem a meio do dia primavera autêntica no passeio marítimo de Algés-Oeiras. A caminhada/corrida obrigou-me a ficar de t-shirt.











Mas pode ser que um dia possamos dizer a este período do nosso clima (a não ser que seja reflexo da mudança deste) que dura desde o verão de 2016:


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2018 às 12:19)

Boas

Mínima de *8,6ºC*

Agora céu limpo mas sem estar azul devido as poeiras do deserto Algarve/Alentejo ups norte de África 
Já estão 17,0ºC mais um dia próximo dos 20ºC


----------



## RStorm (31 Jan 2018 às 15:11)

Boa Tarde
Dia ameno com céu coberto de poeira especialmente no quadrante sul. Ontem alcancei a máxima do ano até agora, *18,7ºC *
Mínima: *6,9ºC *
T. Atual - *17,0ºC*; 
HR - 45%; 
Vento fraco de N 9,7 Km/h.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (31 Jan 2018 às 15:18)

Boa tarde, belo dia de primavera, estão 19.5ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo, amanhã o vento vai estar de regresso.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 15:42)

Boas,

Dando o mês por terminado, registo apenas 6 dias em que a máxima foi inferior a *15ºC*. A mínima mais baixa chegou aos *6,5ºC* que é de resto a mínima do ano.
Acumulado total de *48,3mm*, que não sendo seco de todo é sempre um valor baixo tendo em conta o estado actual de seca meteorológica.

Temperatura actual de 17,7ºC, embora já tenha chegado aos 18,0ºC. Mais um dia Primaveril e muito agradável com o vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## lm1960 (31 Jan 2018 às 16:16)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dando o mês por terminado, registo apenas 6 dias em que a máxima foi inferior a *15ºC*. A mínima mais baixa chegou aos *6,5ºC* que é de resto a mínima do ano.
> Acumulado total de *48,3mm*, que não sendo seco de todo é sempre um valor baixo tendo em conta o estado actual de seca meteorológica.
> ...



Boas,

Hoje cerca das 07:30 estavam 0,5 ' no Bombarral.


----------



## fsl (31 Jan 2018 às 17:03)

Em Nova-Oeiras a TEMP Max atingiu hoje 20.3º. É o valor mais alto deste Ano ...


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2018 às 17:07)

Máxima de *19,3℃ 
*
As pessoas já devem ter ouvido a história do frio polar*  *anda tudo encasacado e com gorros e cascois ate as orelhas.

Venha de la esse frio amanha de 14℃


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 18:40)

Hoje foi mais um dia ameno, igual aos anteriores.
Aqui já se ve, pelas bermas das estradas as amendoeiras já a entrar em floração.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2018 às 20:18)

Boa noite. 
Por cá tivemos uma máxima de 18.1°c pelas 15:35, o vento atingiu os 24 Km/h.
Agora seguimos com 12.8°c e 72%HR, o vento é nulo neste momento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2018 às 20:42)

Boas,
*10,8ºC *e vento moderado a forte, com fortes rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2018 às 22:24)

A nortada está acelerar muito mesmo.
Por curiosidade foi ao site dos bombeiros de Alcabideche, já tiveram uma ocorrência, e mesmo aqui ao lado.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2018 às 22:42)

Boa noite. 
Por cá nada de vento, a temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo e a mínima de 9.2°c ainda deverá ser ultrapassada antes da meia noite. Sigo com 9.4°c e 86%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2018 às 22:42)

Muito muito vento em Carcavelos... A nortada voltou.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2018 às 22:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Muito muito vento em Carcavelos... A nortada voltou.



O nosso concelho é aquela base. 
Imagina nas terras mais ventosas do município, tipo Malveira da Serra, Janes, Figueira do Guincho e Biscaia.
Faço ideia amanhã.


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2018 às 23:18)

Boas, mês de Janeiro a terminar, mais um dia igual aos outros.
19,1ºC de máxima (15:48)
11,1ºC de mínima (7:26)
11,3ºC actuais com 75% de HR, pressão atmosférica de 1018,8 hPa

Mínima absoluta do mês: 3,8ºC (15 Janeiro - 7:55)
Máxima absoluta do mês: 19,9ºC (19 Janeiro - 13:58)


----------

